# Driveler # 202, If I had truck . .



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Got the boat, just needa truck . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Good one Quackbrohole!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Good one Quackbrohole!!










I spelt "driveler" rong.


----------



## Da Possum (May 6, 2016)

Driverler


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Quack gon git one of these....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Sounds right tho...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Quack needs one of those big Six doors lifted so we can all ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

No truck Driver ler.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Talking Driveler # 202, If I had truck . . 


Best title in a while.....lol


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

Wait, he done edited the title and fixed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Quack gon git one of dese.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2016)

Is this driver ler running better than quack's truck?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2016)

He cant fit in one of those!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack gon git one of dese.





That would be Mudbro, Quackbro don't like to get his stuff naaaaaasty..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Stoner should be receiving his GON sticker SOON, Happy Muthers Day Mike !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 6, 2016)

Good Friday afternoon Quackbro(AKA) trucklessbro. Sorry Quack couldn't help it. Sup Blood, Chief, Gobble and the rest of the bunch.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 6, 2016)

I have been informed by a reliable, reputable source that that useless Billy bunch are all bad apples !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Evening, back from a few days off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back from a few days off





Hiya Wybro, looks like it's gonna be you, me Bloodbro and Drunkbro tonight !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Dang, just found out I lost a friend and co-worker I've known for 40yrs.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Wybro, looks like it's gonna be you, me Bloodbro and Drunkbro tonight !!!



I think Homerbro and Drunkbro are off on weekends


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, just found out I lost a friend and co-worker I've known for 40yrs.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think Homerbro and Drunkbro are off on weekends






Think Vendingbro had to work this weekend ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back from a few days off



Was wonderin where u were. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, just found out I lost a friend and co-worker I've known for 40yrs.



Yep, sad news.


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

Fishin was not good today, think I'll go someres else tomorrow


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Was wonderin where u were.





Got Lil Wy a puppy so I've had my hands full


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

Dang Unk


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got Lil Wy a puppy so I've had my hands full



 

I bet you have. Any particular breed?


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you have. Any particular breed?



American bully, he picked her out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Been talking to an ole classmate on FB, she thought I was single . . she's still FINE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> American bully, he picked her out.



Copy that, MizT and I are still undecided about going through the puppy stage again.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, MizT and I are still undecided about going through the puppy stage again.



I will say she has been great, only had 2 accidents so far. She sleeps in a kennel and we have had no problems there. She is doing good on the leash and is starting to understand sit. Pretty good for 9 weeks old


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been talking to an ole classmate on FB, she thought I was single . . she's still FINE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd, Quack is FB stawkin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been talking to an ole classmate on FB, she thought I was single . . she's still FINE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wycliff said:


> Oh lawd, Quack is FB stawkin



I bet he told her, "No, I'm not, but I still have my cheekun mask".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Oh lawd, Quack is FB stawkin





I swear I wasn't, haven't seen the girl since 1981, we got to PMing/cutting up, never alluded to her that I was single/available.  I figured she had looked up my profile??


She wanted to meet tomorrow in Macon for a drank. 


She apologized for "hitting" on me.    I didn't even realize it, thought we were just talking.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, just found out I lost a friend and co-worker I've known for 40yrs.


Who was it??........You can answer in PM

To answer your question from last night...........Not getting a puppy, but getting a check!!

Mason passed the Grand in Texas for the third time today!!

The girls Annie, and Rain are running in a Derby tomorrow in Americus!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I swear I wasn't, haven't seen the girl since 1981, we got to PMing/cutting up, never alluded to her that I was single/available.  I figured she had looked up my profile??
> 
> 
> She wanted to meet tomorrow in Macon for a drank.
> ...


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

I'll take a swing at that Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who was it??........You can answer in PM
> 
> To answer your question from last night...........Not getting a puppy, but getting a check!!
> 
> ...





Frankie Jones, he was over the Crude Lab in Deepstep, use to come pick up my paper work every morning.  My Dad hired him.





Hankus said:


> I'll take a swing at that Unk





Sure wish I could neph !!!  She's a sweetheart with plenty of personality too.  Still hawt at 52.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I'll take a swing at that Unk



If she's buyin I hope she has a deep pocket book.


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

I don't know how many I've drank since Thursday evenin, but I ain't through yet tonite


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, just found out I lost a friend and co-worker I've known for 40yrs.



Dang.  I'm sorry. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Been talking to an ole classmate on FB, she thought I was single . . she's still FINE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Quack. 



Wycliff said:


> Oh lawd, Quack is FB stawkin



He stawks me everyday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Frankie Jones, he was over the Crude Lab in Deepstep, use to come pick up my paper work every morning.  My Dad hired him.



Dang!!.......I'm not real sure, but I think he was my next door neighbor!!!..........Couple miles down the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Dang.  I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2016)

Y'all have a good evenin......had a long day. Gonna go kick back for a few.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> He stawks me everyday.





Jeff C. said:


> Me too.


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Waiting on my mama & my sis to get here. They left ballground almost 2 hrs ago. I'm only an hour from there. They s  l o w.......


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good evenin......had a long day. Gonna go kick back for a few.




Later Chief


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

They probably got lost.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Waiting on my mama & my sis to get here. They left ballground almost 2 hrs ago. I'm only an hour from there. They s  l o w.......



Musta stopped at the Walmart


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Dang.  I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!.......I'm not real sure, but I think he was my next door neighbor!!!..........Couple miles down the road.





He lived off Linton Road, down below Greg B's.





Jeff C. said:


> Me too.





  Ima equal opportunity stawker !!!


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Musta stopped at the Walmart



They probably did. They done stopped at the Dollar General.


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He lived off Linton Road, down below Greg B's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> They probably did. They done stopped at the Dollar General.



Dollar General is better cause you don't have to get all dressed up to go like you do at Walmart


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good evenin......had a long day. Gonna go kick back for a few.




Gnight Chiefbro, don't let the Quack bugz bite . .





Crickett said:


> Waiting on my mama & my sis to get here. They left ballground almost 2 hrs ago. I'm only an hour from there. They s  l o w.......




Pics of ma and sis ?? 





Crickett said:


> They probably did. They done stopped at the Dollar General.





You ain't gotta get all dressed up to go to the DG like you do at Walmart..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Dollar General is better cause you don't have to get all dressed up to go like you do at Walmart





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gnight Chiefbro, don't let the Quack bugz bite . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Dollar General is better cause you don't have to get all dressed up to go like you do at Walmart



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gnight Chiefbro, don't let the Quack bugz bite . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>






Great minds Wybro, great minds !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Time's flying by tonight, only atemohowas !!!


Gonna read my book, hollatchu later.  Christy tell yo Ma and yo sis HI for me, they'll know . . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great minds Wybro, great minds !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Daaaaaang, I gotz the munchkies tonight, feel like I've been hanging with Uncle Stoner.


Eyeballing some of Charlie's treats.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, I gotz the munchkies tonight, feel like I've been hanging with Uncle Stoner.
> 
> 
> Eyeballing some of Charlie's treats.





Won't nobody know


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Got thisan all by myself.... Well except them 2 idjit operators out there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He lived off Linton Road, down below Greg B's.


Yep he was on the dirt road end of the road we live on!!.......Hate to hear this news!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

think I will come up with some kind of gubment job ta werk on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep he was on the dirt road end of the road we live on!!.......Hate to hear this news!!





He's been out of work for about a week with severe back pain, went in for a MRI today and when they shot the dye to him, he coded and died.  59 years old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got thisan all by myself.... Well except them 2 idjit operators out there!





Ain't but two operators in the whole plant ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's been out of work for about a week with severe back pain, went in for a MRI today and when they shot the dye to him, he coded and died.  59 years old.



horrible!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Stoner should be receiving his GON sticker SOON, Happy Muthers Day Mike !!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't but two operators in the whole plant ??



That's all we have on weekends


----------



## Crickett (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time's flying by tonight, only atemohowas !!!
> 
> 
> Gonna read my book, hollatchu later.  Christy tell yo Ma and yo sis HI for me, they'll know . . .



  They finally made it here & got everybody all settled in to their beds. The boys did not want to go to bed at all. : 



Hooked On Quack said:


> He's been out of work for about a week with severe back pain, went in for a MRI today and when they shot the dye to him, he coded and died.  59 years old.



Dang!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't but two operators in the whole plant ??



we are normally closed on weekends... they just running one line tonight because we are about to take that line down for maintenance.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 6, 2016)

By the way I started Hummer Finger Sitting training today and it's coming along well


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


>



haaaay mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> haaaay mike



Whatssssssss up ????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 6, 2016)

For the truckless drivin QUACKSTER 

Sorry to hear about your freind


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

Beer gone, bed near


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2016)

Uncle Stoner be getting dem Humming birds HIGH !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 6, 2016)

Yep, he do


----------



## slip (May 6, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2016)

Slaps inda house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Sup Slip ??


----------



## slip (May 7, 2016)

Just checkin in on my old stomping grounds
Hows life treating yall?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Stoner be getting dem Humming birds HIGH !!!



That be  my secrect sauce in them feeders  All ready going thru a 4 cup feeder in 2 or 3 days going to need to buy stock in sugar ......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

slip said:


> Just checkin in on my old stomping grounds
> Hows life treating yall?




Doing well Lilbro, whatchu up to nowadays ??





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That be  my secrect sauce in them feeders  All ready going thru a 4 cup feeder in 2 or 3 days going to need to buy stock in sugar ......





  Buncha geeked up Hummingbirds.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


>






Homerbro must be havin da munchkies, he's posting in all the Outdoor Cafe threads !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Homerbro must be havin da munchkies, he's posting in all the Outdoor Cafe threads !!



that's it... but I ain eatin... tryin ta lewz 20 lbs or so


----------



## slip (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing well Lilbro, whatchu up to nowadays ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been living at my warehouse job, saving money... Flying to Texas next weekend to find an apartment with my girlfriend and should be moving out there by next month.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


>



Homerbro eating popcorn from da vending machines again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> that's it... but I ain eatin... tryin ta lewz 20 lbs or so





I've lost 31lbs by reducing my carbs, poke skins make a great snack.  You can eat all the meat, cheese and most vegetable.

No bread, taters etc.
Bout once a week I bust loose and eat whatever I want.


Would like to lose another 10lbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

slip said:


> Been living at my warehouse job, saving money... Flying to Texas next weekend to find an apartment with my girlfriend and should be moving out there by next month.





Whatchu gonna do in Texas ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've lost 31lbs by reducing my carbs, poke skins make a great snack.  You can eat all the meat, cheese and most vegetable.
> 
> No bread, taters etc.
> Bout once a week I bust loose and eat whatever I want.
> ...



No beers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No beers?





I drink 1 beer on the way home from work.  Mich Ultra is a low carb beer so is Miller Lite.  Can't drink Miller Lite, blehhhhhhhh.  12 pack last me a month.


----------



## slip (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu gonna do in Texas ??



Until I find something better, ill get a job with my old company for a while. I had originally left them because I found more money else where, but in TX they run a little differently so it'll work out in the mean time. Eventually though the goal is EMT school. 

Or ill open a taco stand... who knows.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

slip said:


> Until I find something better, ill get a job with my old company for a while. I had originally left them because I found more money else where, but in TX they run a little differently so it'll work out in the mean time. Eventually though the goal is EMT school.
> 
> Or ill open a taco stand... who knows.





Best of luck to ya, keep in touch !!!



"Lilbro's Taco's..."


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2016)

Coffee


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2016)

I ain't sure I slept enough fer this idea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I ain't sure I slept enough fer this idea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Moonbro and Gobblin b  draggin da hiney this morn.


----------



## slip (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to ya, keep in touch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Lilbro's Taco's..."



Thanks man... Once we get settled in I'm looking forward to exploring some wild places in TX. Haven't been west of the Mississippi since I was maybe 7 or 8.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Quack me an you bout got thisan whipped!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I drink 1 beer on the way home from work.  Mich Ultra is a low carb beer so is Miller Lite.  Can't drink Miller Lite, blehhhhhhhh.  12 pack last me a month.



Got to be some kind a dranky drank...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

Don't know why but I've got the truck race from Kansas on the tube.

Well here is the belated coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack me an you bout got thisan whipped!




Yeahhhhh baybay !!! 





blood on the ground said:


> Got to be some kind a dranky drank...





I didn't say nuttin 'bout no likker . . Plan on having a few BLD's today when I get up !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack me an you bout got thisan whipped!



Reading back I thought wybro was working but if'n I remember right he said he had a month of days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Got me a few more winks this morning. Sure feels good at 31220. You gonna try them fish again today Hankus?


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

Morning Moon, Quack, BOG & Gobblin
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

Man I shore hate I mist da quack

I needed to ask him a pertinent question


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

Heard it on the radio yesterday - I'll ask ya'll

Would you rather be attacked by a duck the size of a horse, or a hundred horses the size of a duck?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhh baybay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Reading back I thought wybro was working but if'n I remember right he said he had a month of days.



wybro don't really werk nights ever... his rotation is 16 wks of days and 1 week of nights... he usually puts in for vac on that one week ... then sits up a drankin an talkin in the driveler


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

cramer said:


> Man I shore hate I mist da quack
> 
> I needed to ask him a pertinent question





cramer said:


> Heard it on the radio yesterday - I'll ask ya'll
> 
> Would you rather be attacked by a duck the size of a horse, or a hundred horses the size of a duck?





Thank mebbe Cramerbro be smokin da weed too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Later ya'll, gonna finish up here and hit da road shawtly !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank mebbe Cramerbro be smokin da weed too !!!



Dat's not weed talkin... Dat's baf salts.... Cramer is on the hard stuff


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

Quack gonna have daymare's when he goes to sleep this time - giant ducks chasing his boat, wearing Costas


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

Good morning, I was hera all night. Just been reading a book


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2016)

Morning Cramer and Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> what is that?
> 
> 
> wybro don't really werk nights ever... his rotation is 16 wks of days and 1 week of nights... he usually puts in for vac on that one week ... then sits up a drankin an talkin in the driveler



16 weeks of days, I'd probably quit if they put me on that schedule


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

morning Wy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

Mornin Cramer, Wycliff, Moon.

Reckon Quacks gonna find a truck today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2016)

Finding and buying are two different animals Miggy! Oh and morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Finding and buying are two different animals Miggy! Oh and morning.



That's why I said find. Quacks so tight when he poots it sounds like a gnat poot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

Morning moonbro, miggy, cramer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

Mernin Gobblin.

HEY QUACKBRO!!!

I fount you a truck!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

Hey Quackbro, here's a facebook page just to keep your appetite wet, or whet, or drooling. 

https://www.facebook.com/fullsizechevytrucks/


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

Morning.....wow, after I logged off last night this actually sounds like a driveler again.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2016)

There sure was a lot of traffic for sure Chief. You fishing today?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> There sure was a lot of traffic for sure Chief. You fishing today?



Mornin Moon, no sir got wayyy too many projects goin on for now.


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

Chief building tree house for little man today, w/ satellite dish and fridge


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2016)

with a rope ladder and a long sliding board to exit fast


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

cramer said:


> Chief building tree house for little man today, w/ satellite dish and fridge





cramer said:


> with a rope ladder and a long sliding board to exit fast



Backyard deer stand. Might have to forego rope ladder with stairs, keep sliding board for quick exit. Add recliner for Grandpa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quackbro, here's a facebook page just to keep your appetite wet, or whet, or drooling.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fullsizechevytrucks/




That first one that pops up sure has the lips he desires.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, no sir got wayyy too many projects goin on for now.



morning Chief, got to get busy myself.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Do you have a problem with slow drivers in the fast lane?? Smart butted kids calling you GRANDPA just cause you like to enjoy the scenery?? Maybe it's that idjit that blows by ya on the freeway then slows down and gets made at you for being on his bumper and show with a finger how many friends he has?


Well folks we here at " WE DON'T TAKE ANY LIP"   have just the rig for you. A little old lady from Pasadena used it only on the weekends so it's low miles.  Come in today and pick this little beauty up and I'll throw in a free car wash each week, YES QUACK you heard that right a free car wash each week for a year and one free ammo reload.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quackbro, here's a facebook page just to keep your appetite wet, or whet, or drooling.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fullsizechevytrucks/






Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, Id hafta to have somebody to drive it..




Jeff C. said:


> Morning.....wow, after I logged off last night this actually sounds like a driveler again.





Us midnight boyzz are doing are best !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why I said find. Quacks so tight when he poots it sounds like a gnat poot.




pfffffffffffffft, quietly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

green beans had not come up.  dug up the row and only found 2 seeds, neither showed signs of germinating.  Also in that corner of the garden the butternut and cukes also had not come up but the okra had.   Has me scratching head wondering what happened in that part of the garden.  Put magnesium sulfate on tomatoes and peppers.  Caged the 30 tomato plants and all the peppers.   Looking good so far.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Was coming back from town and spotted 3 does so pulled over and got the Kodak ready. They were pretty far out so could only get 2 in a pic but one of them kep coming towards me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Now when she got to the fence did she go over or under??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Looks to me like she was ready to pop she picked under  then she just WANDERED across the road


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Uncle Mike, that's we call down here, "blood on the ground.."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Mike, that's we call down here, "blood on the ground.."



Think I'll give her some time to raise the fawn they taste good


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

By the way Quack iffin you can show me some paper work that you work for the Gooberment I can get you the 10 percent increase on the price of the rig but that's only for gooberment folks.....


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

Quack shouldn't you be in bed sleeping?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Quack shouldn't you be in bed sleeping?



He's figurin how much overtime he needs to buy my truck  I will make him a good deal for sure


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

I'd say HIGH to jeffro but he's going to busy readin back for a while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He's figurin how much overtime he needs to buy my truck  I will make him a good deal for sure



Sounds like a good deal.

BTW nice pix again today.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He's figurin how much overtime he needs to buy my truck  I will make him a good deal for sure



If I had Quack's money, I would throw mine away.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

Always enjoy Labs pics.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Quack shouldn't you be in bed sleeping?






Yassir...


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

Quack you could call CMC and tell him you aint coming in and to keep an eye on things for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'd say HIGH to jeffro but he's going to busy readin back for a while



High Mike, gobblin , Quackbro......grabbin a bite to eat before gettin out on the mower.

Anybody know what this is? 

I don't ever remember having a problem with them in the past, but they are bad this year so far. They are swarming the white clover and the privet hedge that are in full bloom right now. Lil devils bite the devil out of you too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

BTW, the background is a paper towel, see the dimples in the paper towel for size reference.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

Enough of them lil censoreds bit me last week while mowing that clover that I had to come home and take benadryl.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

^^^^^ All I can say is they must love'em some "Hot Sauce".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

I dunno Chiefbo, kinda/sorta looks like a suuped up Carpenter bee??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Dangit man, I gotz to crash..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> High Mike, gobblin , Quackbro......grabbin a bite to eat before gettin out on the mower.
> 
> Anybody know what this is?
> 
> I don't ever remember having a problem with them in the past, but they are bad this year so far. They are swarming the white clover and the privet hedge that are in full bloom right now. Lil devils bite the devil out of you too.



Kind of hard to tell Jeff but it might be a eastern carpenter bee


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, I gotz to crash..



Get some sleep you OLD FOLKS need it


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

7 PM comes early Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Werked all night at the plastic factory. Started Roofing a house at 8 a.m. just got home ..... I be tired tadeaf!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Werked all night at the plastic factory. Started Roofing a house at 8 a.m. just got home ..... I be tired tadeaf!!!



You sure you got them shingles on right side up?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure you got them shingles on right side up?



Yeah.. it was metal.... Cullered side up!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

WARNING... Heat advisory is in effect for all of North Georgia until mid November! 

Bring on the first frost!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Werked all night at the plastic factory. Started Roofing a house at 8 a.m. just got home ..... I be tired tadeaf!!!



blood, you working tonight to,2,tew,3-1, also?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, you working tonight to,2,tew,3-1, also?



No sir.. I'm off tonight but will report at 9:30 pm tomorrow night! 
I will say this... The next roof I install on my personal home will be metal!! That's some easy roof work compared to dealing with asphalt shingles!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2016)

Alright... I'm getting a nap... I guess I'm starting yoga classes with the wife today... Surprise surprise!!! She mentioned hand stands , wind mills, downward dogs and all kinds of back breaking exercises....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright... I'm getting a nap... I guess I'm starting yoga classes with the wife today... Surprise surprise!!! She mentioned hand stands , wind mills, downward dogs and all kinds of back breaking exercises....



\

Tell 'er to count me IN !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright... I'm getting a nap... I guess I'm starting yoga classes with the wife today... Surprise surprise!!! She mentioned hand stands , wind mills, downward dogs and all kinds of back breaking exercises....



Namaste`


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> Tell 'er to count me IN !!!



It would kill ya you old toot


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno Chiefbo, kinda/sorta looks like a suuped up Carpenter bee??





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Kind of hard to tell Jeff but it might be a eastern carpenter bee



Naw, the lens is touchin that joker and it's a 20X macro lens for my phone. They purty dang small, but they pack a punch when about a dozen getcha right quick like. They bad to the bone......kinda like me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It would kill ya you old toot



All that stretching produces some toots.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> All that stretching produces some toots.



Is that like the walkin poots?

Evenin gobblein, sounds like some troubles in the garden patch?


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

Evening, guess I have the place all to myself tonite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, the lens is touchin that joker and it's a 20X macro lens for my phone. They purty dang small, but they pack a punch when about a dozen getcha right quick like. They bad to the bone......kinda like me.






Dangit man . . .  Themz some BAD beezz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Speaking of BAD ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


KANG QUACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Speaking of BAD ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> KANG QUACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh great now he thinks he's special cause he got a KANG   Ya do know we have a very short bus for folks like you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2016)

Wifey's home, gotta go . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

Well I guess they visited long enough to get KANG


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2016)

Went to a Kentucky Derby party and the internet didn't work.   Great   but the food was okay.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Went to a Kentucky Derby party and the internet didn't work.   Great   but the food was okay.



Did you drink mint juleps and wear a funny hat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2016)

My horse won. Once again.  My niece is so jealous that I always win. 
The boy brought my a pretty back from Savannah. He knows his mama well.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

Is that a sign


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Is that a sign



It is painted on what I would say is an old time hub cap from an old car.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2016)

My whole house is decorated like we live at the beach.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2016)

Dang I go fishing this afternoon and it took me forever to read back and catch up! Evening everbody. That's kewl Mrs. H. Cody did good!


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is painted on what I would say is an old time hub cap from an old car.



That's pretty cool


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2016)

Hey MP


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2016)

No mint julip in my past.

But coffee is in my future


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No mint julip in my past.
> 
> But coffee is in my future



Mornin gobblein.......I'll partake in a cup er two. Got so many projects and dilemmas lined up I don't know where to start. Haven't even finished the mowing yet.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Morning Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Jeff and Wy. Dern good coffee this morning Gobble!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2016)

*First stages of a fish fry.*

Had pretty good luck yesterday afternoon. And no Blood that's not a repost.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2016)

Morning Chief and MP



Nice catch there mp


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2016)

Ttyl time for me to head to the house


----------



## cramer (May 8, 2016)

Morning Wy, MP. Chief and Gobblin

Thanks for the coffee G

Nice fishes Moon.
Spray yourself down and drink some pickle juice before mowing today Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Had pretty good luck yesterday afternoon. And no Blood that's not a repost.



Mornin Moon, you stackin'em up! 



cramer said:


> Morning Wy, MP. Chief and Gobblin
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> ...



Mornin cramer, think I got the worse part over with where most of the clover was, still got to get up close to that blooming privet hedge on the tractor though. Definitely going to utilize bug spray today though.

Reckon I'm going to have to pressure wash the driveway and sidewalks after all. Just tried some outdoor bleach mixed 60/40 and jet nozzle on my hose with lots of pressure on that one spigot, but I'd be there for a month of Saturdays and 300 gallons of bleach with that method.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2016)

Morning Cramer and thanks. Jeff you have been one busy man!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Had pretty good luck yesterday afternoon. And no Blood that's not a repost.



Totally a repost... I recognize that one bass right in the middle!!! Cooler looks all to familiar too!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Did I?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

North woods law.... Them boys ain't playing around!! I'd have to move


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2016)

Happy mothers day momma driverlers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mothers Day Duree, Mandy, Crickett and Hdm03!!!


----------



## Crickett (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Mothers Day Duree, Mandy, Crickett and Hdm03!!!



Thank you Mill!


And


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Mothers Day Duree, Mandy, Crickett and Hdm03!!!



Glad to see you remember Hdm03.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Mothers Day Duree, Mandy, Crickett and Hdm03!!!



What about me? I'm a mutha.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

What's up with the nats , gnats being this far north??? Suckas swarming me like I'm living below Macon!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up with the nats , gnats being this far north??? Suckas swarming me like I'm living below Macon!!!



You take a bath this week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

No gnats here ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Word blood? 

Quick lunch break and back to work, fixin to go wash deck and back side of house.

Take care!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

I need to take the harrow off the tractor and put on the box blade, roads are a mess.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You take a bath this week?


I think so!


Hooked On Quack said:


> No gnats here ??



I found them.... Ride on up and get them!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Word blood?
> 
> Quick lunch break and back to work, fixin to go wash deck and back side of house.
> 
> Take care!



Careful with the back bro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to take the harrow off the tractor and put on the box blade, roads are a mess.



You need to buy a truck before the price for a base model goes up to $80k. That's what you NEED to do.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You take a bath this week?



They ain't dog Pedro gnats!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to buy a truck before the price for a base model goes up to $80k. That's what you NEED to do.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...



Hoping somebody will get tired of my complaining and give me one...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My horse won. Once again.  My niece is so jealous that I always win.
> The boy brought my a pretty back from Savannah. He knows his mama well.



The boy knows his Diddy pretty well too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy knows his Diddy pretty well too.





That's just enough jerky to p;iss a brudder off . .


High dolla stuff !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Talked to Uncle Stoner yesterday, man, that dood has lived thru and seen some stuff ....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 


To my best friend ( well next to the wife )

CHASE he turned 6yo today  and is one HECK of a hunter and the best bud around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Ribeyes, skrimps, shrooms, cheekun fangerz, onion rangs, mebbe some fries....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> To my best friend ( well next to the wife )
> ...






Ain't nuttin like a Lab, 'specially a black one.  I like more dogs than I do peeples...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ribeyes, skrimps, shrooms, cheekun fangerz, onion rangs, mebbe some fries....



Going to be hard to lose weight estin that well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Dang it's early, these shots have hit me hard..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin like a Lab, 'specially a black one.  I like more dogs than I do peeples...



I found out a long time ago iffin your dawg don't like someone just walk away and don't look back cause you're more then likely not going to like them either


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Well, well.  Looki there !!!  Who's yo DIDD'Y!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang it's early, these shots have hit me hard..



Must have ya forgot the     KANG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I found out a long time ago iffin your dawg don't like someone just walk away and don't look back cause you're more then likely not going to like them either





I agree Uncle High, but Suzie likes EVERYBODY, what tickle me is the ones that don't like her, she pays "special" attention to.  As in getting in the pool and getting soaking wet and shaking off on "them"...


She's done it to my SIL !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Be back in a while the cotton wood tree quiet snowin and the sunshine so it's time to get fired up and go stian the deck. Ya know that sounds like work and I hate that 4 letter word but guess I need to "GET-ER DONE"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Enjoyed talking to ya bro, you got a very cool history.

You and Ms. Becca are welcome down here anytime.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree Uncle High, but Suzie likes EVERYBODY, what tickle me is the ones that don't like her, she pays "special" attention to.  As in getting in the pool and getting soaking wet and shaking off on "them"...
> 
> 
> She's done it to my SIL !!!!



Had a cat one time that knew my bud did not like her and every time he showed up she just   had to jump in his lap


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoyed talking to ya bro, you got a very cool history.
> 
> You and Ms. Becca are welcome down here anytime.



Told Rebecca you called and said that's one "IDJIT" that I know deep down we'd getalong but for sure someone else would have to do any driving that needed  done, like beer runs and WHATNOT   cause neither of us could probably walk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Never owned a live cat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Told Rebecca you called and said that's one "IDJIT" that I know deep down we'd getalong but for sure someone else would have to do any driving that needed  done, like beer runs and WHATNOT   cause neither of us could probably walk





Trust me, Ms. Becca would LOVE me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

Getting a hair cut , later...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never owned a live cat . .




H22 just told me he's got tennis elbow, but he bout got all the carpenter bees eating the pool house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2016)

Tis warm out there today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 just told me he's got tennis elbow, but he bout got all the carpenter bees eating the pool house.



I've about rid my house of carpenter bees.  Dead they are.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

I've seen my poor wife hit herself in the head with a tennis racquet trying to kill the beezzzzzzzzz...




Just hired a Messican lady to clean our house, she doesn't speaka da Englash, but she knows "cold beer" and suckey suckey . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've seen my poor wife hit herself in the head with a tennis racquet trying to kill the beezzzzzzzzz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hide your jewelry. Been there done that. NEVA again. Oh, and she brought her child to play with MY child's toys while MY boy was at daycare.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2016)

Why can I see Mz. Dawn doing that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

We go thru a very intricate process on hiring help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why can I see Mz. Dawn doing that.






Mandy, you KNOW she's kwazy...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy, you KNOW she's kwazy...



I think she is a true blonde. She just dies her hair dark to cover it up. 

I got something fancy. I'm soooooo 1980's
I think I'm gonna like it once I can work it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2016)

Two weeks ago I spent maybe two hours treated 60 carpenter bee holes and since then have only seen a hand full of bees.  Got tired of hearing them and getting tennis elbow.


----------



## Hankus (May 8, 2016)

But that's the funnest part bout em, wear a brace


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2016)

Evening,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Evenin......well MizT got half a washed house and half a clean deck for Mother's Day. She didn't know she was going to help me though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Climbin up and down a ladder all day wore me slap out.

Poor ol Boudreaux been real sick all day vomiting every where, won't eat, shivering.  Don't look good. I'll get him to the Vet tomorrow, but wasn't going to the emergency today.

Maggie's birthday would have been today also....she would've been 12 yrs old. RIP MooMoo.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2016)

Evening Jeff and Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Jeff and Wy.



Evening Moon and Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Eatin late tonight.....cheesey scrambled eggs, sausage biskits with jalapeno mustard.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2016)

Gonna call it a night, been a long day, but productive.

Wy, have a good night!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2016)

Just you and me tonite Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Db is a no show!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just you and me tonite Blood



Yep!...


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Db is a no show!



Must have had a few to many today for Mothers day


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Must have had a few to many today for Mothers day



LOL ... Probably! Either way, I will take it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Must have had a few to many today for Mothers day



As much as he lays out he must still live with Mom.  

Good day Wy and blood.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2016)

Morning, GW and Blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

I'm hungry!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Mernin boys!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin boys!



Did you leave anything in the vending?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2016)

Hey guys. Y'all up late


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you leave anything in the vending?



Had the leftovers from the ribs and Brunswick stew I made Saturday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey guys. Y'all up late



early 


as usual for me.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2016)

I just transferred time zone so I'll probably be in here more


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Tew an a haf mo howas


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Blood, Wy and Dave. Anudder Monday is upon us. Thanks for the coffee Gobble.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> I just transferred time zone so I'll probably be in here more



Glad to have you in here LD, what time zone are you in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

Mornin everybody.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2016)

Morning Miggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

Moanin....literally.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....literally.



Advil Jiff... Take some Advil!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2016)

Aleve , Naproxen Jeffro. 


Morning y'all!!


----------



## Crickett (May 9, 2016)

Mornin y'all. I had an awesome weekend with my mama & my sis. We didn't do anything special but just getting to spend time with them was great. I miss my family & didn't realize how much I missed them til this weekend. It was hard saying goodbye to them yesterday. 




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> To my best friend ( well next to the wife )
> ...



Wow I can't believe he's already 6. I remember when y'all got him. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think she is a true blonde. She just dies her hair dark to cover it up.
> 
> I got something fancy. I'm soooooo 1980's
> I think I'm gonna like it once I can work it.





You will love the Roku. Sometimes though you will have to unplug it for a few secs & plug it back up for it to reset itself to work. 



Jeff C. said:


> Climbin up and down a ladder all day wore me slap out.
> 
> Poor ol Boudreaux been real sick all day vomiting every where, won't eat, shivering.  Don't look good. I'll get him to the Vet tomorrow, but wasn't going to the emergency today.
> 
> Maggie's birthday would have been today also....she would've been 12 yrs old. RIP MooMoo.



RIP Maggie


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Birds are gobbling behind the house like it's early April... My favorite sound!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Advil Jiff... Take some Advil!



Yep, fixin to get back on the ladder too. Gonna try to knock it out today and that will at least be over with.



mudracing101 said:


> Aleve , Naproxen Jeffro.
> 
> 
> Morning y'all!!



Mornin Mudro, matter of fact I've got some Naproxen. 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all. I had an awesome weekend with my mama & my sis. We didn't do anything special but just getting to spend time with them was great. I miss my family & didn't realize how much I missed them til this weekend. It was hard saying goodbye to them yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had a good day, Miz Crickett

MizT just had to leave with Boudreaux headin to the Vet, purty sure he's got HGE. Google it, not good.

Maggie had it and went downhill bad afterward. I don't remember how long afterward when she passed away, but it wasn't real long. I don't think it had anything to do with her death, but it sure sent her downhill after her bout with HGE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

Holler later, Jag and I are going back into house wash attack mode!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Counting the days... Maw n law is all but gone to Florida!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later, Jag and I are going back into house wash attack mode!


I need to do the same!


blood on the ground said:


> Counting the days... Maw n law is all but gone to Florida!!!!!



Good news!!


----------



## Crickett (May 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, fixin to get back on the ladder too. Gonna try to knock it out today and that will at least be over with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang Jeff.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2016)

Where Keebs today? Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Where Keebs today? Mrs. Hawtnet?


Here I is............ tried helping plant a couple of rose bushes this weekend and I think I made my shoulder worse.  Ice and pain meds today, work & chiro appointment tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

Hey Keebs. I am coming your way in bout 5 weeks.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs. I am coming your way in bout 5 weeks.



That means you gotta come purt-near me to get there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Here I is............ tried helping plant a couple of rose bushes this weekend and I think I made my shoulder worse.  Ice and pain meds today, work & chiro appointment tomorrow!



Come up hyere and dig in our durt. You'll appreciate that sand y'all got, and so will your shoulder.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Counting the days... Maw n law is all but gone to Florida!!!!!



I wish my Maw n law was still alive, loved that woman. No way I could've lucked up with another one like her. I know it's hard to even imagine, but I'm stone cold serious.

RIP Crellin



mudracing101 said:


> I need to do the same!
> 
> 
> Good news!!



Mudro, I don't know what you use typically, but I just use outdoor bleach in a pump up sprayer and rinse with a water hose and jet nozzle. Mixed at about 60:40 bleach to water in sprayer, wear all whites. 



Crickett said:


> Dang Jeff.



Good news for Boudreaux.....it's not "HGE" just gastroenteritis, source unknown. He's been treated  but still purty dang ill for now. 



mudracing101 said:


> Where Keebs today? Mrs. Hawtnet?





mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?



They probly all three took the day off after Mother's Day.



Keebs said:


> Here I is............ tried helping plant a couple of rose bushes this weekend and I think I made my shoulder worse.  Ice and pain meds today, work & chiro appointment tomorrow!




Hey.....there's Keebs. 

When you gon learn, you a Ma Hen not a Spring chick.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon Pops.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Here I is............ tried helping plant a couple of rose bushes this weekend and I think I made my shoulder worse.  Ice and pain meds today, work & chiro appointment tomorrow!


Take it easy woman. 


KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs. I am coming your way in bout 5 weeks.


Hey Boss.



Jeff C. said:


> I wish my Maw n law was still alive, loved that woman. No way I could've lucked up with another one like her. I know it's hard to even imagine, but I'm stone cold serious.
> 
> RIP Crellin
> 
> ...


He said it Keebs i didnt

Usually Jeff i just use some house wash thats on sell and a pressure washer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means you gotta come purt-near me to get there.



I was thinking about lets all eat and have a beer around Tifton somewhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I was thinking about lets all eat and have a beer around Tifton somewhere.



Be sure to go by the park and pick up hdm03. He will be delighted.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs. I am coming your way in bout 5 weeks.


Be sure to get your relish from Mud!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come up hyere and dig in our durt. You'll appreciate that sand y'all got, and so will your shoulder.


I was in Randolph county......... red dirt *heaven*...


Jeff C. said:


> Good news for Boudreaux.....it's not "HGE" just gastroenteritis, source unknown. He's been treated  but still purty dang ill for now.
> Hey.....there's Keebs.
> 
> When you gon learn, you a Ma Hen not a Spring chick.


 I know, I know....... I also now know what my Daddy meant when he said "Baby, my mind says yes, but my body won't agree!" Lawd I miss my Daddy!


mudracing101 said:


> Take it easy woman.
> He said it Keebs i didnt


 he's allowed, he has *age wisdom* you don't.......... yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I was thinking about lets all eat and have a beer around Tifton somewhere.





Y'all have fun.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

You welcome too Hugh.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You welcome too Hugh.


The Forsyth area would be better suited for him.............. he made one gathering in Tifton when he was on a job site in Albany though!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2016)

Ah-heemmmm,,,,,,,,,all hail!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> The Forsyth area would be better suited for him.............. he made one gathering in Tifton when he was on a job site in Albany though!



Pick a place that is the most convenient to you Keebs. I will be there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

Home from work




I've got to go back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

Somebody feels mighty special after checking the mail today. Thank you Keebs. You know I wuvs you to pieces. 
The rest of ya'll, be jealous. Be very jealous.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Pick a place that is the most convenient to you Keebs. I will be there.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody feels mighty special after checking the mail today. Thank you Keebs. You know I wuvs you to pieces.
> The rest of ya'll, be jealous. Be very jealous.


 Hope ya'll enjoy it! it was supposed to have been there Saturday!  Love you too, sista!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

Mernin... It's gettin about time to make da doughnuts!


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2016)

Evening, not starting out good today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

Back at it too.  Mebbe things will smooth over shortly Wybro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

Nothing makes me happier than seeing these two enjoying life. I guess we will be having a wedding in Savannah.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

Good looking kids Mandy, should make you some purty grand chillun !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

OK, so I'm on this Yak page on FB and they're discussin the best waterproof sports cam, GoPro etc. for the money. 

Well this Einstein comes on there braggin about his little cam and how clear the picture is, then he proceeds to post a 5 minute video of him yaking through the Etowah Mining Cave, with no lights. 

Finally I found someone dumber than the TV manufacturers that will make an ad showing you how much clearer than your TV theirs is, while they're playing their ad on YOUR TV!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good looking kids Mandy, should make you some purty grand chillun !!!



They don't want one.  Hopefully that will change.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They don't want one.  Hopefully that will change.



Whut they gettin hitched for then?  Practice?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

I aint tooting my own horn, but that boy looks like his mama.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2016)

Glad to see Cody getting out Mrs. H! Good looking couple! Evening Quackbro, Wy , Miggy and Blood. Hope y'all have smooth sailing tonight. Has anyone heard from EE and Teresa?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut they gettin hitched for then?  Practice?



Hush your mouth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad to see Cody getting out Mrs. H! Good looking couple! Evening Quackbro, Wy and Blood. Hope y'all have smooth sailing tonight. Has anyone heard from EE and Teresa?



Me too. Me too. Been a long time coming. That pretty girl keeps him going.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothing makes me happier than seeing these two enjoying life. I guess we will be having a wedding in Savannah.


 That'll work!!
And don't worry 'bout grankids, you can help me wiff mine, he be a handfull!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin... It's gettin about time to make da doughnuts!



making any with sprinkles?



Wycliff said:


> Evening, not starting out good today



Only way to go is up.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it too.  Mebbe things will smooth over shortly Wybro.



Keep the cat walks clear.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it too.  Mebbe things will smooth over shortly Wybro.





Got a feeling this is going to be an all nighter, idjit relief got everything messed up 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothing makes me happier than seeing these two enjoying life. I guess we will be having a wedding in Savannah.





Good looking kids 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so I'm on this Yak page on FB and they're discussin the best waterproof sports cam, GoPro etc. for the money.
> 
> Well this Einstein comes on there braggin about his little cam and how clear the picture is, then he proceeds to post a 5 minute video of him yaking through the Etowah Mining Cave, with no lights.
> 
> Finally I found someone dumber than the TV manufacturers that will make an ad showing you how much clearer than your TV theirs is, while they're playing their ad on YOUR TV!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2016)

I am back home in Georgia and I am just totally worn out mentally and physically.  I just hated to have to come back home and not be able to continue to help my Texas sweetie on a daily basis for a while.  I have to admit that on this visit, I was indeed a true care-giver in every sense of the word each day that I was there.  Normally, I always visit some of my customers on my trips to Texas as well but this trip was all about helping Teresa get better somehow.  We spent a couple of days at the doctor's office and also at the hospital as well to check and make sure that her "port" was actually functioning properly so that she could take the next chemo treatment.  Thankfully, all of that finally turned out OK and she got that dose behind her.  The tough fact was that I had hurt my back before going to Houston this time and I rarely got any sleep at night as I was up and down helping her each night.  Unfortunately, severe diarrhea problems for 4 days caused her to being totally dehydrated and it took 16 quarts of Pedialyte to get her feeling a little stronger again.  

I am very glad that Teresa was finally feeling stronger over the weekend as she was able to sit out on her screened in patio and enjoy the fresh air for a little while yesterday too.  That was some really good medicine for her.   

She was already missing me within 15 minutes of me walking out the door to go the airport.   I talked with her before I boarded my flight and I still had two messages from Teresa on my phone when I cut it back on upon arrival in Atlanta.  

It is nice to be home because I have tons of things to get caught up on business-wise as I only took care of new orders to be handled with lots of phone calls etc while I was gone this trip.  Now I am trying to make sure that every "i" is dotted and every "t" is crossed as well so that all of my customers will be totally satisfied in the process. 


Teresa and I realize that there will be some good days and some "not so good" days ahead for her and we will do our best to cope with it as each day arrives.  Her daily regimen is subject to change somewhat based on the results of the next scan results.

With all of the above said, Teresa and I also realize that we are both very blessed to be able to have friends such as all of you that have offered your Thoughts and Prayers on our behalf during this ongoing ordeal.  I reminded Teresa last night about what my Father said many years ago while he was battling some ongoing health problems.  He said, "Without a doubt, I am one of the richest people on this earth.....maybe not monetarily of course BUT I am very rich with FRIENDS and they do a lot of Praying for me and that is worth more than any amount of money that has ever been printed".

I think that She and I both feel that same way because of ALL OF YOU !!!!!!!  THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

Still praying for Ms Teresa, Mike.  She's a sweet lady and very fortunate to have you for a friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

Evenin.

Mike, what you're doing for Ms Teresa is the epitome of friendship.

Just happy to be able to express my thoughts and prayers for both of you.

Hope she continues to improve and you get some much needed rest for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

I'm here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

I'm here and hawngray...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here and hawngray...



I'm leaving, but just got through eating. 

Had no idea it was this late. Was piddling out in the yard when some neighbors walked up, then another one showed up. Went back to piddlin, then brother called. Came on in the house after talkin to him, took a shower and sat down to eat and it was after 10:00.  

Holler at y'all later, I'm callin it a night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

Good night Chief, hope Bo gets to feeling better SOON !!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2016)

Well things are starting to get lined out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well things are starting to get lined out





Dang, almost 5 hrs ???  He musta left you with a doozy !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2016)

It's hotternHaydeez on the top floor uf this place!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's hotternHaydeez on the top floor uf this place!!!!





I bet it is, kinda warm outside too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Halfway there . . gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

Break time... Grillet cheekun an spinach


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Blood be hawngray again, he's cruising the Outdoor Cafe . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood be hawngray again, he's cruising the Outdoor Cafe . .



I'm not helping anything by visiting over there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2016)

Over nighters sure are a hungry bunch.

Here is some coffee to wash it down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2016)

sockbro,  mixed emotions of you being home.   I know you too are torn.  Glad Mz.Teresea is feel somewhat better and your visit is partially and primarily the reason for that.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sockbro,  mixed emotions of you being home.   I know you too are torn.  Glad Mz.Teresea is feel somewhat better and your visit is partially and primarily the reason for that.



Amen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sockbro,  mixed emotions of you being home.   I know you too are torn.  Glad Mz.Teresea is feel somewhat better and your visit is partially and primarily the reason for that.





Very true.   Morning Coffeebro !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2016)

Good morning Quack, Wy, Blood and Gobble. On my second cup already. Thanks for the update on Teresa, was wondering last night how things were going. Be sure to tell her we are sending prayers constantly for her and you also.


----------



## Wycliff (May 10, 2016)

Good morning, just about got everything straight and cleaned up in time for my relief to get back 
Good thing is I'm off till Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Quack, Wy, Blood and Gobble. On my second cup already. Thanks for the update on Teresa, was wondering last night how things were going. Be sure to tell her we are sending prayers constantly for her and you also.





Hiya Moonbro, Dawn did the grilling Sunday while I did the frying, I looked over there and she looked like an ole pro using the meat flippa you gave me !!! 




Wycliff said:


> Good morning, just about got everything straight and cleaned up in time for my relief to get back
> Good thing is I'm off till Friday





You on a water hose all  night ??


----------



## Wycliff (May 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Moonbro, Dawn did the grilling Sunday while I did the frying, I looked over there and she looked like an ole pro using the meat flippa you gave me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pretty much, between that and trying to get caught up on making enough product for all the loads today   Got smart about 3 and put a sprinkler on it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2016)

Good Morning driveler friends.  

I'm hungry right along with the rest of you this morning as I skipped supper last night.  Gobblin, thanks for the coffee too as it has been a while since I drank a cup of your fresh brewed "waker-upper".

I need to process some goods today BUT I just don't have the energy to get it done....plus there is some rain here and there this morning and today as well.  It will just have to wait in the warehouse until maybe next week.  Hopefully, this continuing back pain might be better by then too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Pretty much, between that and trying to get caught up on making enough product for all the loads today   Got smart about 3 and put a sprinkler on it






"Automatic..."  




Welcome home Sockbro !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Automatic..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I think that I need to go to Peggy's Restaurant just to relax and get back in the "groove" again after getting home !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Meant to show ya'll this, one of my great nephews (16) killed this one at the farm the other day.  


Look at the hooks on that bird !!!  Beard was equally impressive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Let's go waste 30 min of my time in a meeting . . .



Goot day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2016)

Mornin folks, good to see sockbro back postin.

Coffeebro hit the spot this mornin, Wy straightened out a mess, blood on a diet, Moon drinkin extra cups, Quack called a meeting this mornin....dang what a bird!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2016)

Morning folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2016)

Mornin


I got stung by a bee on my big toe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> I got stung by a bee on my big toe.






Sorry but, 


BZZZZZZZZZZZ, get dem puppies !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

Quick run and Gun hunt this morning after work produced plenty of gobbling and a big screw-up on my part.... Had the turkey on a string... Strutting his way into range when I tried to swallow my mouth call.... Needless to say ... He didn't hang around long after I started the self- Heimlich maneuver... LOL!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey Quackbrohole!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> I got stung by a bee on my big toe.





blood on the ground said:


> Quick run and Gun hunt this morning after work produced plenty of gobbling and a big screw-up on my part.... Had the turkey on a string... Strutting his way into range when I tried to swallow my mouth call.... Needless to say ... He didn't hang around long after I started the self- Heimlich maneuver... LOL!!!!



You sucking and not blowing?


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2016)

goodness....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

That didnt come out right....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Quackbrohole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon! 


hdm03 said:


> goodness....



Didjew sneeze?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Turkey prob. got a good laugh.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> I got stung by a bee on my big toe.


 OUCH!


mudracing101 said:


> That didnt come out right....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Turkey prob. got a good laugh.



Yep... Probably did!

Mernin Muddy buddy!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Morning Blood..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

QUACK IS THE MAN



By the way QUACK that's the only clean spot on that winder


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2016)

Well. Looka there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

Quack there's no return addy on the envalope   Ya know I might need to get in touch with ya  A PM will work


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

Darn almost forgot this mornins pic  Got to excited about my sticker from QUACK


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> QUACK IS THE MAN
> 
> 
> 
> By the way QUACK that's the only clean spot on that winder



 Its Crookid.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Crookid.


 tilt your head..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2016)

Workin me like a dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2016)

I need a different Boss, I suck at it.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Workin me like a dog.


but, but, but, you're the Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2016)

See what I mean.....I gotta go now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2016)

Holler later......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Crookid.





Keebs said:


> tilt your head..........



Thanks Keebs looks straight  to me but then again I'm not totaly on CENTER most of the time  just follow that sticker and yall see


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

HAY Keebs saw that pic of pear relish and I got to say that was some GOOD stuff   THANK YOU


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2016)

Afternoon youngins down in Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAY Keebs saw that pic of pear relish and I got to say that was some GOOD stuff   THANK YOU


 you're welcome!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins down in Georgia.


 HIya Bo$$!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2016)

A quick tour of the intewebs before leaving the salt mine.   Got to come back again tonight.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A quick tour of the intewebs before leaving the salt mine.   Got to come back again tonight.


well that ain't fun!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Bye jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Keebs looks straight  to me but then again I'm not totaly on CENTER most of the time  just follow that sticker and yall see



Its good, Keebs told me what i was doing wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> QUACK IS THE MAN
> 
> 
> 
> By the way QUACK that's the only clean spot on that winder





It's crooked Uncle Stoner, you shoulda let Ms Becca put it on . . 



Evening folks !!!  Gotta knock this 'un out, off for tu days then finish up a 60hr week, nuttin two it...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2016)

Keebs! Lets go! Later y'all.


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2016)

Hoof Hearted


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hoof Hearted











You wanna sticka too ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Soon to be waiting on 7am...


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna sticka too ???





Yes. I don't got one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Yes. I don't got one.





PM me yo addy . .  nebbermind, already got it . .


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM me yo addy . .  nebbermind, already got it . .



 really???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2016)

back at it.  was told to be here at 6 and get here and was told then Oh we meant 6:30       oh well got a few of tomorrow's tasks done waiting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2016)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good, Keebs told me what i was doing wrong.





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's crooked Uncle Stoner, you shoulda let Ms Becca put it on . .
> 
> 
> 
> Evening folks !!!  Gotta knock this 'un out, off for tu days then finish up a 60hr week, nuttin two it...



I have no idea what yalls talkin about that sticka is straighter  then one of NIC's arrows 

ya just ain't smoked enough to tell Quack !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I have no idea what yalls talkin about that sticka is straighter  then one of NIC's arrows
> 
> ya just ain't smoked enough to tell Quack !!!!



park on a side hill and take another pic.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> park on a side hill and take another pic.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna sticka too ???





Crickett said:


> Yes. I don't got one.



Come by da Cafe'356 next time you come to town and I'll give ya one.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Come by da Cafe'356 next time you come to town and I'll give ya one.........






Grrrrrrrrr, quit blocking me !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2016)

Evening everyone.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Come by da Cafe'356 next time you come to town and I'll give ya one.........





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, quit blocking me !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2016)

Mernin children


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2016)

Evening Blood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Blood !!



Howboutit brother...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Howboutit brother...





Waiting on 7am, off for a couple, then finish up a 60hr week.  



You and Dbro having a good night ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am, off for a couple, then finish up a 60hr week.
> 
> 
> 
> You and Dbro having a good night ??



I'm having fun watching his shakey hands try to solder a control board.. he's blaming it on to much caffeine....LOL .... Mmmm K


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm having fun watching his shakey hands try to solder a control board.. he's blaming it on to much caffeine....LOL .... Mmmm K


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2016)

I'm ready for some front porch time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

I just opened/closed sixteen 12" valves, hafta use a 3' cheater bar on all of 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just opened/closed sixteen 12" valves, hafta use a 3' cheater bar on all of 'em.



Careful... You going to screw yo back up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

3 more for the two of you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Careful... You going to screw yo back up!





I take it slow and steady, never in a rush !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> 3 more for the two of you.





Morning Coffeebro !!!




Saw where Lagrange Dave posted in the Billy thread where he and his wife witnessed a suicide while vacating in Hawaii.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I take it slow and steady, never in a rush !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be disturbing.

morning hoq


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be disturbing.
> 
> morning hoq





Can't imagine.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just opened/closed sixteen 12" valves, hafta use a 3' cheater bar on all of 'em.



Be careful, I strained cartilage in my chest once by pulling on big wrenches with a cheetah pipe. Of course you got more butt to put into it than me. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> 3 more for the two of you.



Reckon I could steal a cup or two to too.


Mornin Quack and gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

I better grab a cup quick, Moon done showed up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Be careful, I strained cartilage in my chest once by pulling on big wrenches with a cheetah pipe. Of course you got more butt to put into it than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm a lil fella now, down to 220 . .  hafta run 'round in the shower just to get wet. 


Morning Chiefbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Moonbro in da house !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Dang mosquitos tore my tail up swapping all those valves.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood, Gobble and Jeff. I'm with ya on the coffee Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

I smell Sockbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Be careful, I strained cartilage in my chest once by pulling on big wrenches with a cheetah pipe. Of course you got more butt to put into it than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mornin Chief.

I too see fishinbro peeking in the door.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to the rest of the driveler nation.

Gobblin, just a question for you....dang, how many jobs are you working these days and I see that you NEVER sleep !!!!

The truth is that I am glad that you still keep your coffee factory up and running every day as it helps a bunch of us stay awake long enough to get some of our work completed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang mosquitos tore my tail up swapping all those valves.



put some shorts on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to the rest of the driveler nation.
> 
> Gobblin, just a question for you....dang, how many jobs are you working these days and I see that you NEVER sleep !!!!
> 
> The truth is that I am glad that you still keep your coffee factory up and running every day as it helps a bunch of us stay awake long enough to get some of our work completed.



what is this work/job you speak of?   

sockbro, we're still thinking of Mz.Teresea


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a lil fella now, down to 220 . .  hafta run 'round in the shower just to get wet.
> 
> 
> Morning Chiefbro !!



 From what I saw on Mythbusters once, you do get wetter runnin in rain than walkin in it. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Blood, Gobble and Jeff. I'm with ya on the coffee Jeff.



Mornin Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief, and to the rest of the driveler nation.
> 
> Gobblin, just a question for you....dang, how many jobs are you working these days and I see that you NEVER sleep !!!!
> 
> The truth is that I am glad that you still keep your coffee factory up and running every day as it helps a bunch of us stay awake long enough to get some of our work completed.



Mornin EE, speaking of gobblin workin so much, you think it's too to two early for me to go crank up the pressure washer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE, speaking of gobblin workin so much, you think it's too to two early for me to go crank up the pressure washer?



fire it up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I smell Sockbro !!!




Hey, my socks don't smell !!!!  They are all freshly washed !!!!!  





gobbleinwoods said:


> what is this work/job you speak of?
> 
> sockbro, we're still thinking of Mz.Teresea




I see where you have been working double shifts lately....OH, by the way, please be back at 6:30 pm tonight !!!!!  

Thanks for your kind words about Teresa too.  I talked with her last night right before bedtime and she was totally exhausted because it took several hours yesterday to finally complete the task of another chemo treatment.  She said everyone was running way behind yesterday at the M.D. Anderson Cancer treatment hospital and that her "get up and go" had totally deserted her unfortunately.  

She also told me that she was very Thankful for all of the support for her here on GON too.  She definitely realizes what a Godsend that all of you friends are in helping keep my sanity too.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2016)

Jeff dun called quack.... Big boned first thang this Mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fire it up.



I knew you'd say that!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff dun called quack.... Big boned first thang this Mernin



Tryin to motivate him.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Time for another cup.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE, speaking of gobblin workin so much, you think it's too to two early for me to go crank up the pressure washer?




Chief, go right ahead and crank it up and do your best to wake up all the neighbors within a 2 mile radius.  Heck, I was just wondering what I should do next this morning....maybe do some target practice on my neighbors mailbox, or fire up the lawnmower or weedeater, or turn on the outside speakers and turn up the volume on this crazy siren sounding gizmo of mine !!!  I bet that would wake up some of the neighborhoods idgets.  (the neighbor was playing basketball in his driveway at 11 PM last night and the sound of that dang basketball bouncing was teeing me off something fierce.   I even thought of using my .22 Marlin and put a few holes in that basketball instead !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff dun called quack.... Big boned first thang this Mernin





He's a heartless lil Cajun.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2016)

At least it's hump day. Getting closer to a fishing trip! Morning EE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Come on Blood, let's ride !!



Happy Humpsters day walkers !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on Blood, let's ride !!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Humpsters day walkers !!



About to have to ride




into the salt mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Time for a bowl of raisin bran and a 

Got two shrubs dug up, replacing with 2 others that don't like where they are now. Need just a tad more daylight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on Blood, let's ride !!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Humpsters day walkers !!



Sleep well, Quackbro.



gobbleinwoods said:


> About to have to ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have a good'un coffeebro, it's hump day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2016)

Mernin. Deadlines, deadlines, deadlines. 
Hey Jeffbro. Sumpin you might have seen before. I'm learnin / bein trained on da Soundcraft SI Compact 32 channel mixer. Got my Sony mdr 7506 headphones yesterday. I can hear stuff a dog can't hear now.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Deadlines, deadlines, deadlines.
> Hey Jeffbro. Sumpin you might have seen before. I'm learnin / bein trained on da Soundcraft SI Compact 32 channel mixer. Got my Sony mdr 7506 headphones yesterday. I can hear stuff a dog can't hear now.



No more talkin shmack about dear ol dad behind his back!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No more talkin shmack about dear ol dad behind his back!!!








SNAAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!! 





Whaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Hiya Darlin !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Got to talk to my Nicbro this morning, been awhile, got to make that fine Redhead giggle !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin






Your son sure has a purtay gal, love those BLUE eyes !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to talk to my Nicbro this morning, been awhile, got to make that fine Redhead giggle !!!



Who DON'T you make giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your son sure has a purtay gal, love those BLUE eyes !!!



Wish I looked that good wiffout makeup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish I looked that good wiffout makeup.







You do... stawkstawkstawk


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2016)

Morning peeps.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Darlin !!!!


 what you still doing up?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 hiya sista!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who DON'T you make giggle





mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps.


whatsuuuup!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Looks like this is gonna be a all dayer/no sleep for the idjit...  too old for this, but the likker's going down smooth . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who DON'T you make giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2016)

That thread bout integration made me think on a cute story. Cody was in a private home with 3 other children until he could talk good. When I thought he was ready, I enrolled him in The Pre-school Academy(newborn to kindergarten). First child he saw was black. Cody walked over to the boy and started wiping the boys face off trying to get him clean.   They ended up being the best of friends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like this is gonna be a all dayer/no sleep for the idjit...  too old for this, but the likker's going down smooth . .



How's ol' Dragon Breath doin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2016)

400 lb. black bear hit by a car in Pulaski County.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 400 lb. black bear hit by a car in Pulaski County.



They obviously need to put up a "Bear Crossing" sign right there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's ol' Dragon Breath doin?




Dangit man, you owe me a drank !!!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 400 lb. black bear hit by a car in Pulaski County.





Hankus was crossing the road for a cold one ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's ol' Dragon Breath doin?






Wonder how many folks gonna "get" this 'un . . .


----------



## Crickett (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That thread bout integration made me think on a cute story. Cody was in a private home with 3 other children until he could talk good. When I thought he was ready, I enrolled him in The Pre-school Academy(newborn to kindergarten). First child he saw was black. Cody walked over to the boy and started wiping the boys face off trying to get him clean.   They ended up being the best of friends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, you owe me a drank !!!!


 Any time. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how many folks gonna "get" this 'un . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That thread bout integration made me think on a cute story. Cody was in a private home with 3 other children until he could talk good. When I thought he was ready, I enrolled him in The Pre-school Academy(newborn to kindergarten). First child he saw was black. Cody walked over to the boy and started wiping the boys face off trying to get him clean.   They ended up being the best of friends.





I'm guessing/betting he neva rubbed the black off that knee grow ??


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That thread bout integration made me think on a cute story. Cody was in a private home with 3 other children until he could talk good. When I thought he was ready, I enrolled him in The Pre-school Academy(newborn to kindergarten). First child he saw was black. Cody walked over to the boy and started wiping the boys face off trying to get him clean.   They ended up being the best of friends.


aawwwww............... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder how many folks gonna "get" this 'un . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Gonna do sumpin I ain't done in awhile, gonna lay out nekkid by the pool with the wife...  dang water sho is COLD !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dang water sho is COLD !!!



Why bother,


----------



## bigdaddyga (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna do sumpin I ain't done in awhile, gonna lay out nekkid by the pool with the wife...  dang water sho is COLD !!!



Pics please, big boy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 11, 2016)

bigdaddyga said:


> Pics please, big boy!



Careful what you wish for..


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Careful what you wish for..


 you got that picture too, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Quack nekkid in da pool wiff Miz Dawn and MizT workin me to deaf outside around da house.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin. Deadlines, deadlines, deadlines.
> Hey Jeffbro. Sumpin you might have seen before. I'm learnin / bein trained on da Soundcraft SI Compact 32 channel mixer. Got my Sony mdr 7506 headphones yesterday. I can hear stuff a dog can't hear now.



You playin with the big boys now, them things are a purty penny too. Bet that's fun. 

When I work the WWE, I sit right in front of the mixer while doing my job. Our dept is more video related as opposed to audio though.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2016)

Use sun screen Quack!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Careful what you wish for..



Where you been.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

I tan like a Albino, I'm pank all OVA !!!


And lemme tell ya sumpin, that water is COLD, but feels GOOD !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Use sun screen Quack!



For Real!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 11, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you been.



Logged out reading the political forum when I'm on.

The messcan been ruffling some feathers over there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 11, 2016)

Hey ladies!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey ladies!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2016)

Hey Keebs , guess who's gonna be 40 tomorrow.....


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs , guess who's gonna be 40 tomorrow.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2016)

Mrs. V!! I told her i was going to have to trade her in on two twenty yr. olds......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna do sumpin I ain't done in awhile, gonna lay out nekkid by the pool with the wife...  dang water sho is COLD !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I tan like a Albino, I'm pank all OVA !!!
> 
> 
> And lemme tell ya sumpin, that water is COLD, but feels GOOD !!!



So you an introvert now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 11, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V!! I told her i was going to have to trade her in on two twenty yr. olds......



2 20 year old would Drive you do drankin, the nut house or your grave.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V!! I told her i was going to have to trade her in on two twenty yr. olds......


 bad Mud, bad!  

 Tell her Happy Birthday for me!


----------



## Crickett (May 11, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey ladies!!!



 Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2016)

Meatball subs for suppa. 

Bout over did it again today, two days in a row. Lawd, it's gettin hot now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Meatball subs for suppa.
> 
> Bout over did it again today, two days in a row. Lawd, it's gettin hot now.



yep it is hot out there.   I went out and picked up blown down limbs for awhile and noticed it was 8 degrees above the average for the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Ouch, my belly's burnt...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

I've done had enough of NOYDB...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've done had enough of NOYDB...



He tellin you the proper scientific way to wipe your butt and trim your toenails?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He tellin you the proper scientific way to wipe your butt and trim your toenails?





Yeah well he can kiss one and suck the others . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Top of the Mernin lads


----------



## lagrangedave (May 12, 2016)

Asked the waitress what the foam was on top of the Mai tais. Whipped passion fruit egg white infused with nitrous oxide.  Bring me another please


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Asked the waitress what the foam was on top of the Mai tais. Whipped passion fruit egg white infused with nitrous oxide.  Bring me another please



Got a pic of that concoction


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Salad.. dats it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Salad.. dats it



Better have a lot of extras:  hard boiled egg, ham, bacon bits, cheese and keep them coming all the way to the bottom of the bowl.

Morning bloodbro,

need coffee to wash that salad down?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Mernin G... Thanks for the brew


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Did I?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2016)

Morning Gobble , Blood, Dave and Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2016)

morning fishbro

Tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Dave, Moonpie, and to the rest of the still sleeping drivelers.

Is it true that Quack is doing a photo shoot today for some kind of "sun-tan" lotion product ??????  I heard through the grapevine that NOYDB might be the lead photographer in this endeavor !!!!!

Heck, Quack might be "richer" after that product hits the market.  

Dave, which one of those Hawaiian Islands are you vacationing on????


OK, Gobblin it is time for some of your fresh brewed coffee to help me get fully awake this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2016)

Morning EE. Yeah Quackbro might be able to afford that truck then.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Yeah Quackbro might be able to afford that truck then.




Moonpie, I just about fell out of my chair last night when Teresa asked me if Quack had bought a truck yet !!!!  I told her that we had all been giving him a hard time about it and she told me that she might call him and tell him that trucks are much cheaper in Texas.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, EE . Worky worky, but not feelin that perky, maybe this coffee will do the trick.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2016)

hey Chiefbro

Hope the coffee gets you going.

My last check before heading in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2016)

Morning Chief, don't over do it today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chiefbro
> 
> Hope the coffee gets you going.
> 
> My last check before heading in.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, don't over do it today.



Mornin gobble and Moon. Yeah, I jumped on a shovel a few too many times yesterday. Think I'll just step on it today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

mernin kids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Turkey whisperer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

Mernin Moon


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


That stuff is bad for your colon!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Turkey whisperer.



Mernin Hank Parker!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That stuff is bad for your colon!



Will it turn it into a semi-colon? ;;;;;;


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Asked the waitress what the foam was on top of the Mai tais. Whipped passion fruit egg white infused with nitrous oxide.  Bring me another please


Nitrous?? I need two, one for me and one for my truck.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, EE . Worky worky, but not feelin that perky, maybe this coffee will do the trick.



Morning Jeffro! 

Well today is Mrs. V's Birthday, i think i will call and wake her up early. The pool needs cleaning and i'm out of pants.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Well today is Mrs. V's Birthday, i think i will call and wake her up early. The pool needs cleaning and _*i'm out of pants*_.





























































































Mernin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (May 12, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> I've done had enough of NOYDB...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He tellin you the proper scientific way to wipe your butt and trim your toenails?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well he can kiss one and suck the others . .







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Moonpie, I just about fell out of my chair last night when Teresa asked me if Quack had bought a truck yet !!!!  I told her that we had all been giving him a hard time about it and she told me that she might call him and tell him that trucks are much cheaper in Texas.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

Mike, continued thoughts and prayers for your Lady.

My regards...


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2016)

Morning Mud, Keebs, Crickett, Mrs. H and Nic. Good looking spread last night Nic!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Weed waking is fo da birds... That's a good way to throw your back out!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Weed waking is fo da birds... That's a good way to throw your back out!!!



Goats, get you some goats, and not the old kind that lives in the basement.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mz. V! 

Tell her I said HEY. She knows.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2016)

Ok, i will tell her!! Thanks.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud, Keebs, Crickett, Mrs. H and Nic. Good looking spread last night Nic!


Morning Moonpie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2016)

I just ordered a swimsuit and it said it was in stock. Just got a confirmation email and it's back ordered.


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just ordered a swimsuit and it said it was in stock. Just got a confirmation email and it's back ordered.


shoot, I could make you a 'kini outa hankercheefs as little as you are!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Nitrous?? I need two, one for me and one for my truck.
> 
> 
> Morning Jeffro!
> ...



  



Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!



Ain't that the truf? 

Mernin 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin to you 2. 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!




Mornin gal friend. 



Nicodemus said:


> Mike, continued thoughts and prayers for your Lady.
> 
> My regards...



Howdy Nicbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> shoot, I could make you a 'kini outa hankercheefs as little as you are!



 The name of the top was HANKY HEM.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

Oh......howdy Mudro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

Lunch.....chikin salit and tater chips.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2016)

Homemade chick fil a and H2O.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

Dadgum bugs ate me up this mernin early.  Had to come in and take a couple benadryl. 

Also, we had some Eucalyptus Lemon lotion type bug repellent here at home that we don't even remember buying.

I rubbed that stuff on and wiped around my face and hands too, kind of wiped around my eyes and lids. Next thing you know my eyelids started burning. Glad I didn't get any in my eyes. Then I wiped my hand around my mustache and accidently rubbed the inside of my lip a tad. All of a sudden I felt my lip swell in that one spot, that felt weird for a few minutes.  

I ain't had the first bug come within 20 ft of me since....now I know why.


----------



## Crickett (May 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just ordered a swimsuit and it said it was in stock. Just got a confirmation email and it's back ordered.





Keebs said:


> shoot, I could make you a 'kini outa hankercheefs as little as you are!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> The name of the top was HANKY HEM.


----------



## Da Possum (May 12, 2016)

Mz. V and KyDawg have the same birthday!!!  Happy day to them both!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday and a 'Hey' to Miz V !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

holler later, Miz T needs to use laptop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum bugs ate me up this mernin early.  Had to come in and take a couple benadryl.
> 
> Also, we had some Eucalyptus Lemon lotion type bug repellent here at home that we don't even remember buying.
> 
> ...



If it's called Swamp Gator, I know where you got it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2016)

Afternoon peeps, enjoyed my day off yesterday with Dawn.  Had a nice time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2016)

Eye reckn, I'm gonna go fishing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I could make you a 'kini outa hankercheefs as little as you are!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 12, 2016)

Today is my Friday, just so ya know.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If it's called Swamp Gator, I know where you got it.



No Ma'am, it just has REPEL Lemon Eucalyptus (insect repellent lotion) on the tube. We don't remember buying it though. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon peeps, enjoyed my day off yesterday with Dawn.  Had a nice time.



Lucky Dog.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Eye reckn, I'm gonna go fishing...



Lucky Dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Today is my Friday, just so ya know.





OK Mudro......thanks for that info and what not.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

I been workin myself into the dirt, literally.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2016)

Slow down and take it easy Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Slow down and take it easy Chief.



I'm on a lonnnng break right now BO$$



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



How you doin BO$$ ?


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The name of the top was HANKY HEM.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2016)

Other than fighting the flu, I am getting along quite well Chief.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2016)

Howdy Keebs, Gobble, Chief and B0$$. Take a break Chief and rest fer a bit.Did you make it fishing Quackbro? Try not to push ms Dawn in this time!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Other than fighting the flu, I am getting along quite well Chief.


 oh no, bless your heart!


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Keebs, Gobble, Chief and B0$$. Take a break Chief and rest fer a bit.Did you make it fishing Quackbro? Try not to push ms Dawn in this time!


 Hiya moonie!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2016)

RAIN I want and need rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

I need to lose weight or buy a bra


----------



## Crickett (May 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Other than fighting the flu, I am getting along quite well Chief.




Dang.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Keebs, Gobble, Chief and B0$$. Take a break Chief and rest fer a bit.Did you make it fishing Quackbro? Try not to push ms Dawn in this time!





My ole college roommate and I caught some really nice brim at the plantation, fishing Beetle Spins, he had nice 6-7lb bass break off a the boat.  Brim averaged 3/4 lbs  apiece.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2016)

That will be some good eating Quackbro. Time to fire up the Bayou classic. Morning everyone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

think it is just moonbro and me so far but maybe the smell of the fresh brew will wake the drivelers


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the brew Gobble. Looks like we will have to hold down the fort till the reinforcements arrive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

Some might be hiding under the covers it being Fri the 13th.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2016)

Could be. It's not going away though. I can see a fishing trip in my near future. In the morning to be exact. Headed to work ttyl.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some might be hiding under the covers it being Fri the 13th.



A quick good morning to you Moonpie and Gobblin.


OMG, I didn't realize that fact until right NOW.  I must immediately go back to bed and do my best to celebrate my FRIDAY by staying hid underneath the cover until around noon or so.  

Maybe, I do need a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee first though !!!!  

I already spent some time posting over in the trail cam Forum where a member caught a thief in the act.  I already fired off two of my Glocks just looking at that low-life thief !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2016)

Mornin gobble, Moon already gon, and EE.

Got just a little shower here yesterday evenin gobble, wet the grass.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2016)

Morning EE and Chief. Are you about caught up Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble, Moon already gon, and EE.
> 
> Got just a little shower here yesterday evenin gobble, wet the grass.



It looked like it was going to rain here so I did not put water on the garden but no it went around me.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2016)

Live from the Turkey woods.... Got my good friend out front this morning.. he's trying to make it happen with his grandfather's double barrel... Made in 1914... Wish us luck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the Turkey woods.... Got my good friend out front this morning.. he's trying to make it happen with his grandfather's double barrel... Made in 1914... Wish us luck!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2016)

4 gobblers, 3 hens... 2 dead gobblers... Pics to come!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 gobblers, 3 hens... 2 dead gobblers... Pics to come!!!!



Dang that was quick!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2016)

Breakfast time


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2016)

Mornin............ Happy Friday the 13th!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

mornin

Friday the 13th AND a full moon.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin
> 
> Friday the 13th AND _*a full moon.*_


 my calendar sez 1st quarter...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> my calendar sez 1st quarter...........



but,but,but, I saw it on FB. It HAS to be true.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> but,but,but, I saw it on FB. It HAS to be true.


I saw that too and was like............. whaaaaat??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> my calendar sez 1st quarter...........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> but,but,but, I saw it on FB. It HAS to be true.



How about half moon. 

https://stardate.org/nightsky/moon


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about half moon.
> 
> https://stardate.org/nightsky/moon


 I'm sooo confusssed now!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'm sooo confusssed now!!!!!!



I got a simple solueshun. 

Go outside around 3 am tumorroe mornin and tell us what it is. 

http://www.timeanddate.com/moon/usa/atlanta


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2016)

To much talk about moons in here... Dats what got me kicked off da schew bus!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> To much talk about moons in here... Dats what got me kicked off da schew bus!



A half moon or a full?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a simple solueshun.
> 
> Go outside around 3 am tumorroe mornin and tell us what it is.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/moon/usa/atlanta


 hope you're awake, I'll call ya!


blood on the ground said:


> To much talk about moons in here... Dats what got me kicked off da schew bus!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A half moon or a full?


----------



## Bstevens792 (May 13, 2016)

I don't see any moon the suns to bright


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Keebs said:


> hope you're awake, I'll call ya!


Go ahead. I'll answer........sort of. 


Bstevens792 said:


> I don't see any moon the suns to bright


Look over there!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2016)

Meatball sub, chips and salsa and cheese dip.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Meatball sub, chips and salsa and cheese dip.


BBQ plate from a fundraiser............. waiting to see if the normal heartburn kicks in or if my ACV is gonna keep it at bay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

Time to getr done . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Dang, y'all draggin in here today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

Sho was hot out on that pond yesterday, fished all the shady spots..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho was hot out on that pond yesterday, fished all the shady spots..



Didja ketch anythang?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didja ketch anythang?





Kept ten 3/4lb brim, buncha dink bass, buddy lost a 6-7lb bass at the boat.  All on Beetle Spins on 6lb line.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

weekend started


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kept ten 3/4lb brim, buncha dink bass, buddy lost a 6-7lb bass at the boat.  All on Beetle Spins on 6lb line.


Very nice!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> weekend started



What's a weekend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> 
> What's a weekend?



A weekend is the time I spend working for free.    Oh wait I seem to do that M-F also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A weekend is the time I spend working for free.    Oh wait I seem to do that M-F also.



I wish it were November already, for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

So........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Am I  the only one that thinks a "Predestination" thread in the Atheist Forum is contrary to what they profess?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Awful quiet in here tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish it were November already, for a myriad of reasons.



Does Nov have five weekends?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awful quiet in here tonight.


Yup


gobbleinwoods said:


> Does Nov have five weekends?



No


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2016)

I kilt a cupple turkeys dis Mernin.... Jus sayin!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> No







3ringer said:


> Another useless poll. I look forward to the weekends when I can sleep late. When the weekend finally arrives, I am up at dawn. I can't sleep late. I feel like I am missing something if I sleep late. I enjoy sitting outside at dawn and watching the day come alive. So what time do you get up on your off day or if you are retired.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> #1 - I'm self employed, so,,,,,,,,what's a day off?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I kilt a cupple turkeys dis Mernin.... Jus sayin!!!



You gonna smoke em?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I kilt a cupple turkeys dis Mernin.... Jus sayin!!!



Awesome pic. Why not share. 
My phone went off before I even got up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

H22 had it on car racing and knew I don't like it. Golf channel is on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2016)

Just got word that the boy and further daughter will be able to spend the WHOLE week with us on vacation. Happy dance!
Not many steps to the beach for Cody, yes that is our beach tent.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2016)

Yall make your plans for June 12 get together in Tifton. Probably late afternoon. More details to follow as Keebs and I get them worked out.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2016)

Hey.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awful quiet in here tonight.


We are at the lake  camping!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

I'm camping out at work !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

Thought Bloodbro was gonna post some  pics of the turkey's they kilt ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought Bloodbro was gonna post some  pics of the turkey's they kilt ??


Maybe drunkbro kidnapped  him and stole the  pictures


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin
> 
> Friday the 13th AND a full moon.





Keebs said:


> my calendar sez 1st quarter...........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> but,but,but, I saw it on FB. It HAS to be true.





Keebs said:


> I saw that too and was like............. whaaaaat??????





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about half moon.
> 
> https://stardate.org/nightsky/moon





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a simple solueshun.
> 
> Go outside around 3 am tumorroe mornin and tell us what it is.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/moon/usa/atlanta


Looks to me about like a 3/8ths moon!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2016)

I falleded asleep.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 13, 2016)

Probably 11/32


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

^^^ Hawaii Dave up in da house !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 14, 2016)

Going to the Nekkid beach tomorrow Quack. I'll send pictures


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Going to the Nekkid beach tomorrow Quack. I'll send pictures


----------



## lagrangedave (May 14, 2016)

You like that one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

sore throat got up to gargle with salt water.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 14, 2016)

Hope you feel better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> You like that one?





Sho did !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

'Morning Moonbro, catch us a cooler full !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2016)

Morning Quackbro,Gobble and Dave. Gonna give em a good try Quack. Still waiting on Bloods turkey pics, he is on fire with them birds!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Mernin boys. work work work work work.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Fish,Fish,Fish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

Maybe hot coffee will sooth my throat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Morning Miggiebro and Coffeebro, good shot 'o likker help that throat out !! 



Sockbro draggin da hind end ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2016)

Well Happy Saturday to you Quack, Dave, Moonpie, Gobblin, Miggy, and to rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I would have been here about an hour or so ago BUT I've been watch a National Geographic program on the prison system right here in Georgia.  The first hour was catching someone delivering contraband over the prison fence in Reidsville etc and they caught the suspect and his accomplish thankfully.  

The next hour shows over 3600 female inmates in Georgia and it shows just what the prison employees have to face each day along with a select few of the inmates in their struggles with the revolving door of being in prison again, again, and again.  

The good news for me is that I have a spotless background record and I don't ever plan on spending any time "behind" bars (unless I park in the back parking lot of a favorite watering hole) !!!!!   


Going to get a shower and go do some work up in the country today.  Hope all of you have a good day today, and for Moon, I hope that you catch a boatload of fish as well.


Quack, Teresa wanted to know if you had gotten a new truck yet !!!!!!  She did say that they were a lot cheaper in Texas.    

Thankfully she was feeling somewhat better yesterday and sounded like the sweet lady that she really is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Meant to tell ya'll, when we went fishing the other day, I HAD a 55lb thrust trolling motor and a $150 deep cell battery in/on the boat.   NOW there's a 32lb thrust motor and a LAWN MOWER BATTERY.  



Those young'uns tear up, break, borrow my stuff.  I'm going to buy another battery, and motor and keep it at my house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Saturday to you Quack, Dave, Moonpie, Gobblin, Miggy, and to rest of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> I would have been here about an hour or so ago BUT I've been watch a National Geographic program on the prison system right here in Georgia.  The first hour was catching someone delivering contraband over the prison fence in Reidsville etc and they caught the suspect and his accomplish thankfully.
> 
> ...








They'd HAVE to be cheaper in Texas...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2016)

Those cowboy idgets drive about 60 % Fords, 38 % Chevys, and only about 2 % Dodges down there.

I see so many brand new trucks that I have told her for years that Texas must be giving away trucks down there.  They have some of the most elaborate designs with special "Texas Editions" all over the place.  Some of these fancy trucks probably cost up near $75,000 - $100,000 too.  I don't have a clue how they can afford them either.  One thing for sure, they love their "Duallies" in Texas too.  Heck, I couldn't afford a set of tires for one of them !!!   


Teresa said that Texas might be coming out with a Special "Quack Edition" soon too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Miggiebro and Coffeebro, good shot 'o likker help that throat out !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sockbro draggin da hind end ...



If this allergy driven drainage doesn't stop a big o' shot might be next on the prescription list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Ya'll hava good weekend, hope you feel betta Gobblin !!


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2016)

morning every buddy
Hope Moon catches some fish, Quack finds the elusive Texas version of the Suburu Brat he has been secretly searching for, Miggy and EE don't over do the work  & G keeps that good coffee coming

It's howdy doody time


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2016)

Texas style Suburu Brat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

cramer said:


> Texas style Suburu Brat



They put chrome on Suburu Brats?   


coffee still available.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If this allergy driven drainage doesn't stop a big o' shot might be next on the prescription list.




Gobblin, my allergies got really bad last Saturday as I was at my gate before going into the woods.  As I was putting on my boots, I started sneezing (about 30 times to begin with), then my nose was continuously running along with watering eyes so bad that I could not see too well.  This lasted most all afternoon and I had a really hard time trying to drive the 35 miles or so back home as I continued to sneeze like crazy.  I came home and took a shower immediately and laid back in my recliner and put a cold compress across my face and eyes and I didn't feel like doing anything the rest of Saturday night either.  I bet that I sneezed close to 100 times last Saturday.

This is some of the worse sinus type sneezing, drainage, scratchy and watery eyes that I have ever had.


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee still available.



Good cause Chief just rolled outta the bunk


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They put chrome on Suburu Brats?
> 
> 
> coffee still available.



Whew......I was beginning to worry with all this drivel traffic up in hera.

Mornin erybody.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2016)

Good Morning to Cramer and also Chief who is in the house now !!!

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2016)

Quack riding down the road singing 
" It's howdy doody time, it's howdy doody time..."
He loves to get a song stuck in his formidable brane


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2016)

Mornin cramer, gobblein, EE, Quack, Moon, LD, etc.


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2016)

morning Chiefpa - them fish are looking for a lip piercing and a lil breakfast this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2016)

Lil boogaboo Everett spent da night last.  Grandma T told me it was a rough night last night. I heard'em one time I think, slept like a rock.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning Chiefpa - them fish are looking for a lip piercing and a lil breakfast this morning



Brother and I talked about going this mornin for a few hours, but neither one us wanted to get up. Still halfway expectin a call at some time or another.


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2016)

Chief - Can you put the Howdy Doody time song up on hera for Quackajack?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2016)

I should go fishin, give me a break from all this home work.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



Sing it Quackbro!!!!


morning chief-O


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2016)

Morning , EE , Cramer and over worked Chief. Me and Mrs. Moonpie are headed to the lake shortly, hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. work work work work work.




Miggie's idea of work,work,work,work, work, is sitting in his Yukon with the AC running pointing his fingers and directing a half dozen (mebbe more, depending on job size) of his Messican sibblings.  Either that, or he's on his laptop designing ...





cramer said:


> Quack riding down the road singing
> " It's howdy doody time, it's howdy doody time..."
> He loves to get a song stuck in his formidable brane





cramer said:


> Chief - Can you put the Howdy Doody time song up on hera for Quackajack?





Jeff C. said:


>





There's gonna be a killin up in hera . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Kinda freaked me out when Bob said he could see me too, I feel so ashamed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miggie's idea of work,work,work,work, work, is sitting in his Yukon with the AC running pointing his fingers and directing a half dozen (mebbe more, depending on job size) of his Messican sibblings.  Either that, or he's on his laptop designing ...



I'm bout dang near crosseyed from staring at the puter for days on end now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bout dang near crosseyed from staring at the puter for days on end now.






KACHANG, KACHANG brother,$$$$$$$$$$ !!!  Make it, take it, while the getting is good !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KACHANG, KACHANG brother,$$$$$$$$$$ !!!  Make it, take it, while the getting is good !!!



It ain't what you think. Believe me. Seems ever since Otis's daddy took over da whitehouse I've had to work three times as much just to make the same crappy old dollah, and it only goes half as far. 

How's ol' Dragon Breath this moanin?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2016)

Morning boys...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miggie's idea of work,work,work,work, work, is sitting in his Yukon with the AC running pointing his fingers and directing a half dozen (mebbe more, depending on job size) of his Messican sibblings.  Either that, or he's on his laptop designing ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you already know the words?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys...



morning bog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't what you think. Believe me. Seems ever since Otis's daddy took over da whitehouse I've had to work three times as much just to make the same crappy old dollah, and it only goes half as far.
> 
> How's ol' Dragon Breath this moanin?




Haven't checked on her, she's still blowing fire more than likely.  She and her Momma headed to Albany to see one of their delinquent's in prison today . . 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you already know the words?





Yep, kinda forgot the part about Cowboy BobbyBilly saying he could see me . .




Later folks, I GOTZ to crash !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys...



Mronin Blog


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't checked on her, she's still blowing fire more than likely.  She and her Momma headed to Albany to see one of their delinquent's in prison today . .



Good Gawd, tell her watevah she does, don't lay on da hood of her car in da parkin lot wif her shirt off readin a book and runnin da car batrie down.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bog





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mronin Blog



Mernin bros... How's it going this fine day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Gawd, tell her watevah she does, don't lay on da hood of her car in da parkin lot wif her shirt off readin a book and runnin da car batrie down.



Perdy sure I missed sumthin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Perdy sure I missed sumthin



Be thankful for small favors.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Be thankful for small favors.



I think you're right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Perdy sure I missed sumthin



Something to do with Ripple. That'll get you headed the wrong direction every time.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2016)

Anyone seen Moonbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone seen Moonbro?



He said something about he and MsMoon going fishing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2016)

Life is good when you can float in the pool all day without a care in the world. Sometimes you just gotta do it.  Thanks to H22 for turning the pool heater up and it's a comfortable 80 degrees.  
He even got in and floated for about 15 minutes.  
He never complained about cold water.  I think Quack needs a pool heater.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Life is good when you can float in the pool all day without a care in the world. Sometimes you just gotta do it.  Thanks to H22 for turning the pool heater up and it's a comfortable 80 degrees.
> He even got in and floated for about 15 minutes.
> He never complained about cold water.  I think Quack needs a pool heater.





Don't need a pool heater, need a truck..



Dawn turns the sprinkler system on when she lays out, Susie loves it !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 14, 2016)

HAY FOLKS 

You'd think we lived in tornado alley with the way the winds been HOWELIN the last few days but did manage to get the yard mowed and the vast majority of the deck stained but think I may come up a little short on paint and have to get another gallon which I'll just put down another coat on the main deck floor....

Might rain tonight which wouldn't be a bad thing   already got 2 fires way off to the northwest but thankfully nuttin close to here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Afternoon Uncle High !!  Headed to work shortly.





Posted a bbq sauce recipe in the Café if ya'll wanna try it, good stuff !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kept ten 3/4lb brim, buncha dink bass, buddy lost a 6-7lb bass at the boat.  All on Beetle Spins on 6lb line.





Quack, here`s a Seminole shellcracker I caught a couple of years ago. I never put it on the scales. Give me an honest estimate. What it weigh? Those are my size 9 foots in the pic.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2016)

......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, here`s a Seminole shellcracker I caught a couple of years ago. I never put it on the scales. Give me an honest estimate. What it weigh? Those are my size 9 foots in the pic.





Nic, honestly I can't tell by the pic, but it's a good one!!

I know there's some monster shellcrackers in Sem, biggest beds I've EVER seen !! 



You're not flat's fishing, they're wearing 'em out !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, honestly I can't tell by the pic, but it's a good one!!
> 
> I know there's some monster shellcrackers in Sem, biggest beds I've EVER seen !!
> 
> ...





I been flooded with reports from down there, but as long as my boy is still not up to health, we need to stay close by. Soon as he is well enough for us to git, we gonna GIT!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I been flooded with reports from down there, but as long as my boy is still not up to health, we need to stay close by. Soon as he is well enough for us to git, we gonna GIT!



How is his mending going?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How is his mending going?





Cuts and bruises are healed up for the most part, teeth have been fixed and replaced, but internal injuries got a goodly spell to go yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I been flooded with reports from down there, but as long as my boy is still not up to health, we need to stay close by. Soon as he is well enough for us to git, we gonna GIT!





Understand, he'll be %100 before you know it !!



Nic what I usually do on brim, is weigh a coupla of good ones then guesstimate the rest.


Next time hold the fish in your hand, nose to the end of your middle finger and up your wrist and take a pic !!


Not much on brim fishing, but getting where I enjoy it more everytime I go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Cuts and bruises are healed up for the most part, teeth have been fixed and replaced, but internal injuries got a goodly spell to go yet.



Keep thinkin about him and wonderin how he's doin. Glad he's on the mend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Wonder if the Moonpies wore 'em out today ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2016)

*Not a bad haul.*

Me and Mrs. Moonpie caught some little catfish today. A friend of mine caught the bass. Time to fire up the Bayou classic Quackbro! Oh and good evening to all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2016)

Bass filets and squealer cats !!!  WOOOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2016)

Nice fish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

The Moonpies don't b playin..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

good morning drivelers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Morning Gobblinbro !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2016)

Morning Quackbro and Gobble. Thank you kindly for the coffee Gobble. Frying fish this afternoon for some of our friends son that just graduated from Mercer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Gobblinbro !!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Gobble. Thank you kindly for the coffee Gobble. Frying fish this afternoon for some of our friends son that just graduated from Mercer.



hoq, juanmoour!  does this start your 80 hour week?

moonbro,  do believe you have enough fish for all the graduates.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2016)

I think we have them covered Gobble. Made me feel good when he requested that we fry fish. Good kid to boot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq, juanmoour!  does this start your 80 hour week?
> 
> moonbro,  do believe you have enough fish for all the graduates.





tomorrow morning will wrap up a 60hr week, gotta coupla more weeks for have the 84hr week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Sockbro lurking down there . . .



Ya'll enjoy your Sunday !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2016)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Quack, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleepy driveler nation.

I've been reading back trying to catch up on some of the mischief that was taken place like.............something about a female laying out in the sun on the hood with no shirt on or something???!!!???  I must have missed out on that happening for sure.

Then I see where some fish jumped out of the water right into Moon's coolers again, again, and again!!!  He is a natural born "fish-whisperer" I tell you !!!

I did try to sleep a few extra winks this morning as these dang allergy problem tore me up again yesterday while I was out in the woods.  I feel like a big truck ran over me or something with this sneezing, scratchy throat, and watery eyes.  Claratin AIN'T working.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2016)

Mernin buoys n gulls, feels wonnnerful outside. 

Happy Shavuot. 

Gotta run. 

Shalom aleikhem.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2016)

Mornin gobble, EE, Moon, and Amigo swung through.


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2016)

Eye reckn


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2016)

Morning EE, Hankus, Miggy and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

eye C chief-O and drankus dropped by as well as messican.


----------



## cramer (May 15, 2016)

morning fellers
thanks for the coffe G


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

And the saga continues . . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2016)

Morning everybody


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2016)

Wut'd I mist


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And the saga continues . . .



which one?


----------



## cramer (May 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> which one?



man vs world sans truck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

cramer said:


> man vs world sans truck









Bout like trying to get back Cooz...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Good day/ night all..


----------



## cramer (May 15, 2016)

happy dreams Quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout like trying to get back Cooz...



cuz you can't get back what you've done sold.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

Mornin frins; Imma still breathing, miss ya'll


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2016)

Morning Cramer, Wy and H22.


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie caught some little catfish today. A friend of mine caught the bass. Time to fire up the Bayou classic Quackbro! Oh and good evening to all.



I can think of no fish that I would rather have a mess of than them cats.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2016)

We are real partial to them also BO$$. They sure are some kinda good!


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout like trying to get back Cooz...


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie caught some little catfish today. A friend of mine caught the bass. Time to fire up the Bayou classic Quackbro! Oh and good evening to all.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2016)

Cousins came up from Miami this weekend the oregano is not oregano n the oregano shaker... LOL !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

Went to look at an awesome wedding venue right down the street from the Cafe 356. They are still set on Savannah.  It was fun looking. Cute, cute place. AND the horses in the pasture looked beautiful. Bo$$ would be happy that there were cows sitting under the big oak tree.


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2016)

That is my kind of place.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went to look at an awesome wedding venue right down the street from the Cafe 356. They are still set on Savannah.  It was fun looking. Cute, cute place. AND the horses in the pasture looked beautiful. Bo$$ would be happy that there were cows sitting under the big oak tree.



Tew thumbs up on that place!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That is my kind of place.



Mine too Bo$$. Gotta let chillens do what they wanna do. Savannah, here we come.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

The lighting were Mason jars. Soooo cute.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!  Last one !


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2016)

We enjoyed our 3 days in Savannah.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We enjoyed our 3 days in Savannah.



The future daughter fell in love with the historic district. Eye reckon we will be down there  for a wedding in the near future. It's HER day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We enjoyed our 3 days in Savannah.



Enjoyed the years I lived there.


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went to look at an awesome wedding venue right down the street from the Cafe 356. They are still set on Savannah.  It was fun looking. Cute, cute place. AND the horses in the pasture looked beautiful. Bo$$ would be happy that there were cows sitting under the big oak tree.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> The lighting were Mason jars. Soooo cute.



Love it! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The future daughter fell in love with the historic district. Eye reckon we will be down there  for a wedding in the near future. It's HER day!



I've never been to Savannah but have heard that it's beautiful down there. 

I ain't get married again anytime soon.....IF ever......but my next wedding will be VERY different than the 1st one. (never imagined I would even be saying that )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You REALLY need to visit Savannah and Charleston for a few days, awesome history behind both cities and fantastic food !!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2016)

Lots going on down on River street.


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You REALLY need to visit Savannah and Charleston for a few days, awesome history behind both cities and fantastic food !!!



I'd love to but gotta find a job 1st.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just telling these precious younguns today that my Mama planned mine. 8 or so bridesmaids. REALLY. Thank goodness times have changed.


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was just telling these precious younguns today that my Mama planned mine. 8 or so bridesmaids. REALLY. Thank goodness times have changed.



 

I had 1 at my 1st. It was my sister. She will be my maid of honor again IF I ever get married again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I had 1 at my 1st. It was my sister. She will be my maid of honor again IF I ever get married again.



That's all the future daughter wants.


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2016)

Evening, nice plae Mrs.TuTu .  Start back on nights Tuesday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, nice plae Mrs.TuTu .  Start back on nights Tuesday





Be witya Wed-Fri..


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

Ok I gotta share a funny story with y'all.....

I went out to give the horses some more water & I noticed the trough is leaking so I knelt down in between the fence & the trough to see if I could fix it next thing I know I have a goat climbing on my back. He climbed completely over me.    I have never in my life had that happen before! Feel free to laugh at me cause it was hilarious.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's all the future daughter wants.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Ok I gotta share a funny story with y'all.....
> 
> I went out to give the horses some more water & I noticed the trough is leaking so I knelt down in between the fence & the trough to see if I could fix it next thing I know I have a goat climbing on my back. He climbed completely over me.    I have never in my life had that happen before! Feel free to laugh at me cause it was hilarious.





Rydert's goats are crazy like that, goat didn't have far to go . .


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2016)

Accomplishments for the week: cleaned truck bed, got the ol seahorse up an running. Think I'll drink to that


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rydert's goats are crazy like that, goat didn't have far to go . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Me and CMC are on the go tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and CMC are on the go tonight !!



don't forget to come back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

allergy meds make you sleepy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2016)

echo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

NOYDB and Sinclair need to getta room . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2016)

mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

Hiya Blood, you and Dbro back at it tonight ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Blood, you and Dbro back at it tonight ??



never know about him ... but yes, I'm here


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2016)

you off after thisan right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> you off after thisan right





Off for a couple, back at it Wed-Fri.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off for a couple, back at it Wed-Fri.



good deal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2016)

sebenmohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

5 mo eyewerez fo me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

sixmohowas fome . . tick tock tick tock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Check yo PM's Blood, you should have tu,two,too,to . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Checked an returned!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Check out "Free Dog" thread, dood's name is hilarious, and he's trying to give away a blood thirsty doggie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

treemohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> treemohowas



Tew mo eyewerez


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2016)

three more hours and I'll be working.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood and Gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Good morning gentlemen !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie, and the rest of you sleepy guys & gals this morning.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some to get fully awake this morning.  

I am running about an hour or so behind today unfortunately.  I see nothing but rain, rain and more rain for most of the rest of this week.  Can't do what I need to be doing either.    

Got to go to Plan B it looks like.

Will do my best to catch back up later today with the driveler nation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Later peeps !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Mornin fellas..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2016)

Mernin youins-all.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin youins-all.



How's it going Miggy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> How's it going Miggy



It's goin. A day late on a deadline I gotta get done this moanin.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's goin. A day late on a deadline I gotta get done this moanin.



Yous a hard werkin lilfeller!!!!... Nobody would ever guess yous a Democrat!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous a hard werkin lilfeller!!!!... Nobody would ever guess yous a Democrat!!!!



I'll come pee all ovah yo maters you keep that kinda poor mouthin up.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll come pee all ovah yo maters you keep that kinda poor mouthin up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

Moanin.....threw a crawfish boil for nephew's birthday yesterday afternoon. Kinda feelin it this mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....threw a crawfish boil for nephew's birthday yesterday afternoon. Kinda feelin it this mornin.



Afterburner Jiff?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....threw a crawfish boil for nephew's birthday yesterday afternoon. Kinda feelin it this mornin.



Shoulder?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Afterburner Jiff?



Gotta do somethin, coffee ain't kicked in yet. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shoulder?



Yeah, got heads and tails from 70 lbs to go dispose of too.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta do somethin, coffee ain't kicked in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, got heads and tails from 70 lbs to go dispose of too.



68 lbs of mud bug remains.... That's a mess!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta do somethin, coffee ain't kicked in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, got heads and tails from 70 lbs to go dispose of too.





Plow it into your garden . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, got heads and tails from 70 lbs to go dispose of too.





blood on the ground said:


> 68 lbs of mud bug remains.... That's a mess!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plow it into your garden . .


Excellent idea!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Sup... Stalker!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2016)

Mernin, it's my Fri......................  never mind, it's Monday, stooopid calendar!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 68 lbs of mud bug remains.... That's a mess!!!



No way Jose, these were baby fresh water lobsters.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Plow it into your garden . .



No mas garden.


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out "Free Dog" thread, dood's name is hilarious, and he's trying to give away a blood thirsty doggie.



Holy cow! Smh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the sticka Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Thanks for the sticka Quack.





hehe...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Thanks for the sticka Quack.



Looks like Quacks the GON STICKER WHISPERaround here 

Mornin folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Crap, I needa nap..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Kinda dig this chic's voice and message ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, it's my Fri......................  never mind, it's Monday, stooopid calendar!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin galz! 

Well, MizT and I just had some extremely good fortune.

We went to drop her car off at the shop to have a brake job and tires rotated. When we left the shop in my truck, we caught a stop light where I cross Hwy 19/41 there.

Miz T and I were just chit chatting, the light goes green and I hesitate for maybe 2 seconds, and then I just poke as I start to pull away. No one was behind me, so I wasn't worried about it.

But, I never looked to see if anything was coming to the red light heading north. I got out into the right lane and the next thing I know a pickup truck is 2 ft from my front bumper doing 50 mph after running that redlight. 

I'm glad I was just poking and taking my time, scared the heck out of both of us, and the guy in the truck never touched his brake, swerved, blew the horn, or even let up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

Meatball sammich....gotta go read da free dog thread.


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda dig this chic's voice and message ??



Yep. She's good. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galz!
> 
> Well, MizT and I just had some extremely good fortune.
> 
> ...





I almost got hit twice yesterday. 2 different people ran 2 different stop signs. 1st one knew he was running it & just smirked at me as he drove by the 2nd one just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Yep. She's good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love me a good 4 way stop sign battle.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2016)

Holler at yall later, gotta go get some stuff done.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galz!
> 
> Well, MizT and I just had some extremely good fortune.
> 
> ...


    daaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I love me a good 4 way stop sign battle.



We have 2 right out from the house. It's a daily battle  but this is the 1st time I've almost been hit.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

Nobody on the playground


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nobody on the playground



I am at least until I go outside.  

I've got a 4way stop on my way to work and I look both ways twice at least before pulling out.  BIL had a motor blow through it a few years back and his is truck broadside.  Cyclist didn't make it.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2016)

Izz outta heah!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2016)

Keebs gone, evening Blood the turkey whisperer and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2016)

hey moon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2016)

Intermission. 

Hey Gobblin, Moon, n errybody else.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2016)

Had a couple of cold ones and figure it's time to go do some mowin    Pic will porbably come later


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2016)

Howdy LML,Miggy and I see Quackbro is catching up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

Very productive day, boughta truck...








I LIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

No news is good news.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2016)

Quack just soon but a truck as look at it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2016)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Quack=truckless.
I aint NEVA known a man that didn't own a truck. Then again, I aint neva known a man that don't treat a truck like a truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Evenin Bo$$!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=truckless.
> I aint NEVA known a man that didn't own a truck. Then again, I aint neva known a man that don't treat a truck like a truck.






Your point ????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your point ????



Trucks gotta have limb marks down the side and maybe a dent or two. Trucks are trucks round here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Trucks gotta have limb marks down the side and maybe a dent or two. Trucks are trucks round here.






No,

mam, that's what 4 wheelers are for.


When you spend $50k for a truck you don't wanna ding it/ scratch it.
Typical  woman talk that drives a Honda . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No,
> 
> mam, that's what 4 wheelers are for.
> 
> ...



You don't need a truck then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't need a truck then.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr okay, I'll buy a Accord with a tow package..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr okay, I'll buy a Accord with a tow package..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

I caint win for nothin.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2016)

I cant remember when I did not have a truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I cant remember when I did not have a truck.



You got any dents or limb marks in it


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2016)

Evening Mrs.H, trucklessbro and Charlie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mrs.H, trucklessbro and Charlie.



HEY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

Bout to sit back and eat some desert. Klondike bar!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No,
> 
> mam, that's what 4 wheelers are for.
> 
> ...



You ain't never spent $50K on a truck you are too cheap for that!!


You sold your last truck because you didn't want to have spend the money to replace the tires on it!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got any dents or limb marks in it



Yep got a dent or scratch or 2 to too two tutu but then again it's 23 years old but looks pretty good for it's age   but then again I only gave 3,000 not 50 for it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ain't never spent $50K on a truck you are too cheap for that!!
> 
> 
> You sold your last truck because you didn't want to have spend the money to replace the tires on it!!



And the ash tray was full and the gas tank empty


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2016)

walked into a mess tonight... maybe time will go by quick


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> walked into a mess tonight... maybe time will go by quick



here or at work???????


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> here or at work???????



Yassir ...werky, werky!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

3 mo eyewerez!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2016)

Did he call quack truckless or trunkless?   


well blood did you get the mess straighten out?

the coffee is brewed


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. May take a few cups this morning, thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2016)

morning moon.  take as many as you need I opened a fresh 2 lb bag of CC coffee this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.

I tell you that Blood must be some talented turkey hunter if he can go out there in the woods and have turkeys sit atop his "Golden Olde" gun barrel until they hear......Kabboom !!!!!!!  That was quite an accomplishment getting two gobblers like that.  Maybe I need to try that with my double barrel hammerless W. C. Scott, 12 gauge that was made in Birmingham, England back in 1897.  This gun has patented "crystal indicator" sight glass on each side of the breech so you can look in it to see if that  barrel has been fired.  I have never shot it but I do have a very nice appraisal on it.....and I would like to sell it but it is very difficult to find interested gun collectors of such a fine wing-shooter such as this.  Everything is original on it and I have never even fired it.  I bet 99 percent of gun owners and enthusiast have never heard of a W. C. Scoot gun before.  The last time that it was fired was back in 1978 and it killed a deer at 80 yards with a load of 00 buckshot by my late father-in-law.  I inherited it back in 1980 when my FIL died of a heart attack at only 55 years old.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as it is keeping me upright with my eyes wide open now.  

Oh, I forgot, has the "truck whispered" bought a new truck yet ?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2016)

Morning EE. Sounds like a fine gun.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he call quack truckless or trunkless?
> 
> 
> well blood did you get the mess straighten out?
> ...


No.. still working on it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Sounds like a fine gun.




Moon, I had never seen a gun such as this and it took me several years to even find a gun-smith/collector of weapons such as this just to get an appraisal on it.  He was an elderly man that owned a firearms business in downtown Aiken, South Carolina  and he also had a collection of W. C. Scott shotguns as well.  I spent several hours with him one day in his "bunker of sorts" that held his massive collection of most any type of weapon.  He owned five W. C. Scott shotguns and had them displayed in a lighted case.   The cheapest one that he owned was valued then at $3000 and the models went on up to $15,000-$20,000 each.  

My gun is a "Kinmount" model that was special ordered originally.  According to his original appraisal and his written comments, this gun should be valued at approximately $13,000 in today's value.  Of course, nothing is worth anything unless there is a true buyer for it.  

Unfortunately, Mr. Jim Moates of the Aiken Gun Rack vintage is deceased now and I have often wondered just who inherited or purchased his collection of 1,000's of firearms in every type of manufacturing and calibers etc.

The strange thing is the fact that when I showed him my gun, he immediately told me that he had seen that gun before.  I argued with him and told him that he must be mistaken BUT he insisted that he remembered that gun very well from many years ago because "you just don't see a gun of this magnitude" very often and he surely remembered it.  Well, I did find out a couple of years after his appraisal that my now deceased Father-in-law had indeed shown him that gun way back in 1977 originally.  I inherited this gun from my FIL, who had inherited it from a neighbor lady of his, who had inherited it from her Father back in the 1950's.

The fact is that it is a nice collector's shotgun BUT I will never shoot it and really don't need it.  I would love to sell it and let someone else enjoy the beauty of it instead.....while I could use the proceeds to make a "down payment"on a NEW TRUCK !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2016)

Mornin folks....quick drive by, workin in ATL today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2016)

hey Chief-O,  I'm out tue as it is time to S,S,S and git


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief-O,  I'm out tue as it is time to S,S,S and git



Too down, one to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

Mernin errybody. Hope y'all have a wunnerfull rainy Tuesday. I know my sinuses certainly appreciate it.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

I'm loving this rain!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2016)

hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

Hey, Hay, Hai...........Hi, High.........pfffffffffffffffft........WHASSSSUUUUUUUPPP!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2016)

late mernin........... doc visit, can't shake this crud, another 'round of meds, but at least my BP was excellent!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2016)

Dang. Hope you get to feeling betta Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2016)

Dreary, rainy in the MON.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. Hope you get to feeling betta Keebs.


 Thanks........... came by work long enough to get a head start on payroll.......... I'm headed to the house to rest.  Good thing I have sick days!
Later folks!  Hope to be back tomorrow, bright eyed & bushy tailed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2016)

Hope you feel mo betta Lil N . .






Gonna make up some of that Bama BBQ sauce and grill up a cheekun shortly..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2016)

Hey y'all, what i miss???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all, what i miss???




Me ???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2016)

Yep, Missed ole Quackbrohole...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2016)

Home on a rainy Twosday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2016)

Looks like it was slower than cold molasses in here today.


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2016)

Where is that mrs Hornet?


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2016)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2016)

Trucklessbro, Homerbro, Drunkbro, Chiefbro, Stonerbro,...........anybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2016)

Evening Wy. Not much going on in hera tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Trucklessbro, Homerbro, Drunkbro, Chiefbro, Stonerbro,...........anybody




Some post have been deleted.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some post have been deleted.





I did. I don`t fit in here any more, and I realize it. Sorry for the intrusion.


Good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Trucklessbro, Homerbro, Drunkbro, Chiefbro, Stonerbro,...........anybody



Evenin Wy, Just got home a while ago. Long day in ATL today. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy. Not much going on in hera tonight.



Evenin Moon.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some post have been deleted.





Hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I did. I don`t fit in here any more, and I realize it. Sorry for the intrusion.
> 
> 
> Good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I did. I don`t fit in here any more, and I realize it. Sorry for the intrusion.
> 
> 
> Good day.



No offense, but I respectfully disagree with you sir. You'll always fit in round here, although I understand your position. 

Matter of fact, I can't speak for others, but I enjoyed your posts here.


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I did. I don`t fit in here any more, and I realize it. Sorry for the intrusion.
> 
> 
> Good day.





Jeff C. said:


> No offense, but I respectfully disagree with you sir. You'll always fit in round here, although I understand your position.
> 
> Matter of fact, I can't speak for others, but I enjoyed your posts here.




I have to agree with Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a secret.





Edisto Beach, the Dumpster on the Atlantic...





Nicodemus said:


> I did. I don`t fit in here any more, and I realize it. Sorry for the intrusion.
> 
> 
> Good day.






Whaaaaaaa???  Ain't noway bro !!!  You belong here more so than anybody.  I'm gonna flat mount yo butt if you don't get back.  I know where you live.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Edisto Beach, the Dumpster on the Atlantic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might be an ol swamp runner, but he don't want none o dis Hot Sauce.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night and go chill for a while. Got another day in ATL tomorrow. Won't be as long as today though.

Holler at yall later.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

Time to make the doughnuts!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Edisto Beach, the Dumpster on the Atlantic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

Drunkbro is up to his same old junk.... Way to loud and way to happy to be at work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2016)

So Nic belongs on fb but not in here?   My I don't understand.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So Nic belongs on fb but not in here?   My I don't understand.



Gobble you burning the midnight oil my friend! I miss Nic being around all the time.. I've sent a couple pm's but haven't heard anything from him.  Sure has a world of knowledge about the old ways and what not!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2016)

yep it is just past midnight.

Nic is a walking history museum.   Never met him but feel I know him as I know his twin brother from another mother who lives in Nebraska.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 17, 2016)

When tshtf I know where he lives


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

birds from last friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2016)

nice birds.

coffee is brewed and ready for the drivelers


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. Congrats on the thunder chickens Blood!! That's a really cool pic with the birds and the side by side!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

my favorite


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

I can see why. Nice beards and shows the character of the double.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I can see why. Nice beards and shows the character of the double.



Thanks brother


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2016)

just took a morning walk and it is misting or at least very humid out there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 18, 2016)

Good shooting BOG

Good morning smart folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Morning Fuzzy. You been catching any fish?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2016)

morning fuzzy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Miggy, and to the rest of the "knuckle-draggers" this morning.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  I was just on the phone with Teresa in Texas.  She said HELLO to all of you GON friends too.  She called me and said that she just couldn't sleep at all during the night.  I told her that Gobblin had already delivered a truck load of coffee for everyone as usual.  SHE SAID, "DOES HE EVER SLEEP" ????  

Blood, thanks for the nice photos of your turkey hunting skills too.  It amazes me that you were able to hypnotize these two nice birds as such just by placing your "great looking" double barrel right cross them for such a good photo.  

My yesterday was ruined as I could not get any goods processed at all.  Then I got a new order at 6 pm last night to ship immediately so NOW I am really  behind.  Unfortunately, these goods just can't be processed with so much moisture in the air.  

I hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.

Catch up with ya'll later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

Mernin errybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Morning EE and Miggy. EE I know that the rain messes with your livelihood, we were sure needing some here at 31220. I hope it eases off so you can get your product out and on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2016)

Mornin folks, another day....another dollar.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Morning Chief. Be safe today in ATL.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Be safe today in ATL.



10-4 thanks Moon, just got to get to the World Congress Center.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2016)

Everyone have a nice day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Home ... Ain't no place like it!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2016)

morning kids....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2016)

morning y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2016)

Mornin, mornin, hey you, howdy, how you doin? 
Headache gone, light night of sleep, still coughing, but feel better!
On to payroll!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2016)

Really? smh


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Deer skeddy .... That's what's fer dinner!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Not one word about my turkey pics from you dayshifterz!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> birds from last friday


   


mudracing101 said:


> Really? smh





blood on the ground said:


> _*Deer*_ skeddy .... That's what's fer dinner!!!


Is there any other kind? 


blood on the ground said:


> Not one word about my turkey pics from you dayshifterz!!!


 nope, not a single word............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2016)

Great pics Blood. Congrats.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2016)

There ya happy


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2016)

BOG is a needy lil feller.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

He's a sensitive little rascal.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Morning Hdm03, Mud. Glad you are feeling better Keebs. I commented Blood, don't I count?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Hdm03, Mud. Glad you are feeling better Keebs. I commented Blood, don't I count?


 Mee too, just getting rid of the sinus headache from Haides helps!


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2016)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Howdy Charlie. When are you coming south?


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2016)

Gonna be in Tifton the 12th. We getting together for an evening meal. Come join us.


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2016)

Not that far from Macon.


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2016)

We do got to decide where outs we gonna eat and drink. Maybe Mud can pick us out a place.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We do got to decide where outs we gonna eat and drink. Maybe Mud can pick us out a place.


Does T-town serve alkeehol on Sunday?
 If not, it'll be a byob event in the parking lot............ maybe we could find us a table at the Park, yeah, that way maybe we could catch a glimpse of homotree!


----------



## Da Possum (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2016)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2016)

Bout that time, three to go then off the weekend !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2016)

anyone see a nice dbl barrel?   I hear they take down birds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2016)

get it done quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Haaaay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Does T-town serve alkeehol on Sunday?
> If not, it'll be a byob event in the parking lot............ maybe we could find us a table at the Park, yeah, that way maybe we could catch a glimpse of homotree!



T-town is in Alabama dear youngun, and there's only one of them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> T-town is in Alabama dear youngun, and there's only one of them.



Isn't the one in Alabama really T-T town?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't the one in Alabama really T-T town?



NO!!! 
It's T-Town.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2016)

Sausage-gravy over biskits, scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, and cantaloupe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sausage-gravy over biskits, scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, and cantaloupe.





That sounds good to deaf !!!



Sausage n cabbage...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sounds good to deaf !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage n cabbage...





Hit the spot.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2016)

Think I'll chill out early tonight, got 2 hrs of under time, but still kinda tired.  

Have a good one Quack and Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2016)

Evening Chief and Quackbro. Grilt some bass filets on the egg tonight. Fixing to post em on the cafe.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Miggy, and to the rest of the "knuckle-draggers" this morning.
> 
> Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  I was just on the phone with Teresa in Texas.  She said HELLO to all of you GON friends too.  She called me and said that she just couldn't sleep at all during the night.  I told her that Gobblin had already delivered a truck load of coffee for everyone as usual.  SHE SAID, "DOES HE EVER SLEEP" ????
> 
> ...







blood on the ground said:


> Not one word about my turkey pics from you dayshifterz!!!




Blood, I did say something about your fine turkey hypnotist skills earlier this morning for sure !!!!!!!  

Congrats on getting the job done !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2016)

I must be the only one werkin . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be the only one werkin . .



No I'm here... Had a quick safety meeting.... Like they really work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No I'm here... Had a quick safety meeting.... Like they really work!





Got one in the morning.  Dbro make it to work ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one in the morning.  Dbro make it to work ??



He's here but is already complaining about needing a nap... Looks rough also.. red eyed and clammy looking! Dude lives a hard life!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He's here but is already complaining about needing a nap... Looks rough also.. red eyed and clammy looking! Dude lives a hard life!





Gonna catch up with 'em one day.


----------



## Wycliff (May 18, 2016)

I'm here, just been surfing the interweb


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna catch up with 'em one day.


hope so


Wycliff said:


> I'm here, just been surfing the interweb


Werd Wybro.... It's been 16 weeks already


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be the only one werkin . .


I was here for a minute.......stumbling off to bed!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Psketti


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2016)

Evening night shifters


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Evening night shifters



What's up Southside Dave


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Made up some 'o dat Alabamer White Sauce and cooked two cheekun halves on the grill Tuesday night, man o man was it GOOT !!!   Forgot to take pics, didn't happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made up some 'o dat Alabamer White Sauce and cooked two cheekun halves on the grill Tuesday night, man o man was it GOOT !!!   Forgot to take pics, didn't happen.



I gotta try it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I gotta try it





Easiest stuff in the world to make, Dawn doesn't like it.  The recipe lied, one batch ain't enough for 4 cheekuns, I used one batch 1 cheekun, ended up making anudder batch.  It's gotta TWANG  to it !!!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2016)

I like my new avatar.  Thanks some unknown administrator. Honoluludave for the next few months&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;&#55356;&#57270;


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2016)

You get them Nekkid pics quack?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> You get them Nekkid pics quack?



He has a constant flow.... Be more pacific!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Might as well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> You get them Nekkid pics quack?





Yassir !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Coupla Chevy's fo sale in the S&S . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coupla Chevy's fo sale in the S&S . .



Don't tease us/yourself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't tease us/yourself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

treemohowas, mebbe the day walkers will knock this 'un on out !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He has a constant flow.... Be more pacific!




I see what you did there.  Goot one.



Hooked On Quack said:


> treemohowas, mebbe the day walkers will knock this 'un on out !!



Don't bet on it.

Well the first cup is going down smooth.   Any nighstalker need a touchup?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Wy and Blood. I see some coffee headed my way.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the brew Gobble. Got some kind of training to attend this morning! Ugh!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2016)

Which are better Moon morning or afternoon?

I prefer morn as then there is a time limit.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2016)

Good Morning to you Blood, Quack, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonpie, and Dave if he is still awake.  

Coffee sounds like it will be just the ticket this morning in hopes of getting rid of these sleep monsters from my eyes.

Attention,....May I have your attention, please.  All meetings have been cancelled until further notice !!!!! 

The burning question is.......Does anybody think Quack will buy a new truck before this driveler thread bites the dust !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

Mernin Eagle, Gobble, Moon et al.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2016)

Good morning to you too Miggy.  You must have lots of things to get done today too.


Blood, what is that thing on your tailgate that apparently committed suicide and it is now in your Avatar?????  Did you get that while turkey hunting too ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good morning to you too Miggy.  You must have lots of things to get done today too.
> 
> 
> Blood, what is that thing on your tailgate that apparently committed suicide and it is now in your Avatar?????  Did you get that while turkey hunting too ?



Just startin out by postin instead of workin. Gotta do some drivin today to collect some dollahs so I can get back up to zero.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2016)

Morning Miggy and EE. Much better to have it in the morning Gobble! Blood is not only a turkey nemesis but a snake wrangler also. Ttyl, headed in to werk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

'Morning guys !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

Mernin' Sweetie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

Well, it's been 3 days. I wonder if that pb4ugotobed feller put that dog down or fount a home for him?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's been 3 days. I wonder if that pb4ugotobed feller put that dog down or fount a home for him?



That's a doggonegood question.


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2016)

Good morning, guess I mist the dog thread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, guess I mist the dog thread



It's still there, free dog - in the gun dog forum.


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's still there, free dog - in the gun dog forum.



Brb


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Sweetie.




Hiya Huney Bunny !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's been 3 days. I wonder if that pb4ugotobed feller put that dog down or fount a home for him?





Daaaaaaang, I forgot all about that...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Mernin kids.... Shnake was kilt in Crawford co last summer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Gonna be a jaw poppin kinda morning in the meeting..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids.... Shnake was kilt in Crawford co last summer!



Shpeaking of kilt, I need a little sun on my legs. I think I'll wear mine today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a jaw poppin kinda morning in the meeting..



you breakin out some new twista mooves?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shpeaking of kilt, I need a little sun on my legs. I think I'll wear mine today.



pics ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> pics ....


OK


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Mornin folks, slept in a few extra this mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK



Dang bro... No carb diet has dun you goot!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> T-town is in Alabama dear youngun, and there's only one of them.


 that be in Alabamer, not Jawja!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK


 Be still my heart................ 

OH, mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, bout time I get home yard crew shows up.  One of 'em on a big ole zero radius JDeere, one weed eating/edging, one with a blower.  It's like Miggie's family just moved in.  Wonder did they pick up the Armadillo I ran over right at the drive way..  


20-25 minutes to unload, do their thang, load up and gone.  Started out 7yrs ago at $50 a pop, now it's up to $65.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> that be in Alabamer, not Jawja!
> 
> Be still my heart................
> 
> OH, mornin folks!






He's just as queer as Homotree . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2016)

Dood giving away two 14" galvanized trailer rims in Sandy Springs on the S&S . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2016)

Is there a season on peacocks?... I got one running loose here at the house ....pretty bird...might make for some good Q!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, bout time I get home yard crew shows up.  One of 'em on a big ole zero radius JDeere, one weed eating/edging, one with a blower.  It's like Miggie's family just moved in.  Wonder did they pick up the Armadillo I ran over right at the drive way..
> 
> 
> 20-25 minutes to unload, do their thang, load up and gone.  Started out 7yrs ago at $50 a pop, now it's up to $65.


can't hide money........ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> He's just as queer as Homotree . . .


 eye candy is eye candy, darlin'!


blood on the ground said:


> Is there a season on peacocks?... I got one running loose here at the house pretty bird...might make for some good Q!


Used to have a couple wild ones in my neck of the woods, purty to watch & listen to!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Keep peckin away on the house and yard work.

Time for some ham sammiches, chips, and dip.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2016)

Howdy Chief. You should be up for yard of the month shortly!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Chief. You should be up for yard of the month shortly!



Afternoon Moon, nah.....just trying to make it look good again after some neglect. Let some stuff go too long.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2016)

Wife made some good sloppy joes. mmmm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2016)

What i miss?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife made some good sloppy joes. mmmm good.



Tell her to quit being so sloppy.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2016)

Is it 5:00 yet????


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2016)

nope


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2016)

not even 4:00 yet; i guess


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2016)

Almost Keebs. Evening Hdm03. Thunder storms at 31220.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2016)

3:40


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Is it 5:00 yet????



Somewhere, at least according to JB.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2016)

this one about done


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2016)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2016)

hate to post but lock'er down and someone start another.  

keebs it could be your last act before 5 .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Afternoon.....no rain here today other than maybe a spit, mostly sunny all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2016)

Think I'll go cut some grass.


----------

